# Canine Secret Santa 2011?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The who has posted an received list! 

GoldenShadow - Two Posted Two Received
Set_Nights - Two Posted Two Received
Pogo - Two Posted Two Received 
Milliepoochie - One Posted One Received
L/C - Two Posted
Sailor - Two Posted Two Received
Kaz25 - One Posted One Received
SophieCyde - One Posted One Received
Bearcub - Two Posted, On Its Way But Awaiting Postal Redirection
Kivasmum - One Posted One Received
Emmy333 - One Posted One Received
Foxyrockmeister - Two Posted Two Received
Dogless - Two Posted Two Received
xxZoexx - One Posted One Received
Mushymouth - Two Posted Two Received
Balto - Two Posted Two Received
Aurelia - One Posted One Received
Bobbyw - One Posted One Received
Pointermum - One Posted One Received
H0lly - One Posted One Received
Ldr - One Posted One Received
Indi's Mum - One Posted One Received
Babycham2002 - Two Posted Two Received
LexiLou2 - Two Posted Two Received
Terrier Fan - Two Posted Two Received
Maiisiku - Two Posted Two Received 
Portiaa - One Posted One Received
MissusMayhem - Two Posted Two Received
Hiafa123 - Two Posted Two Received
Laineyvee13 - One Posted One Received
Nataliee - One Posted One Received 
Niki - Posted Received
Fuzzymum - One Posted One Received
Tollisty - One Posted One Received
Beris - One Posted One Received
Eithne - One Posted One Received
Leah84 - Two Posted Two Received
Simplysardonic - Two Posted Two Received
Beary_clairey - Two Posted Two Received 

I'm sure many of you will remember the Secret Santa we did last year??

*Closing date for entries is currently Tuesday 1st November  You will all receive a PM before Fri 4th November with your recipient's details too!

Likes and Dislikes thread:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...kes-dislikes-secret-santa.html#post1061533883

Anyone signing up please post here and PM me your address, dog's name and how many presents you are sending asap please. I also need your REAL HUMAN NAME in case you need to go Post Office and pick up your parcel, as you need to show ID for that   (You can tell I found this out last year )

*
The Rulezzz:
*
1) You must have over 100 posts to enter
2) You must be within the UK
3) Presents must be sent out by Dec 1st 2011 
4) Present value must be AT LEAST up to the value chosen, most likely £5
5) However many presents you send is the amount you will receive back
6) Postage price is not included in present price
7) You must post via recorded post or risk having to buy a replacement present yourself if you do not have tracking details to claim back from Royal Mail
8) Everyone must pay 10% of the decided present price (so 50p) into a Paypal account I will list. This will cover replacement presents should for any dire reason someone completely vanish so that their person does not end up without a present.
9) If the money is not used, we donate it to a dog charity of most popular choosing
10) HAVE FUN and feel free to dispute/discuss these rulezzz below  
*

My random banter from original post, being kept just so people can see my chain of thought 

It proved quite successful with everybody getting their presents and having a fair bit of fun at guessing who their person was. This is a tester thread to see if anyone is up for joining in this year too?

Last year some people felt a £5 limit was too small and preferred a £10 present limit, so anyone who wants to join in if you have any ideas on what you would prefer?

I was also thinking, if perhaps everyone who joins in put in 50p or £1 (depending on pressie price limit) into a Paypal account and if any presents fail to turn up this money can be used to replace said presents. And if not needed then the money could be donated to a doggy charity of our choice? 

I think an early posting deadline of 1st December 2011 (a Thursday) would be useful and if everything was sent by recorded post so that we can trace any lost presents.

Last year we had threads of our doggy's likes and dislikes and I got people to PM me with if they had posted their presents, if they had arrived etc just so we can all keep up to date. It was difficult to keep track of a few people and a few did mention that it may be better if only active members participate. So in order to be allowed to start if people have over 100 posts before the entry deadline (say in about a week's time??) and be at least relatively active/reachable on here. You must also be within the UK and postage costs are not included in the pressie buying price.

However many presents you send is how many you will receive also. So if you have three dogs, you can send one present from one or all of your dogs, but will only get one present back. Or you could send three presents from all of your dogs and get three presents back etc 

If anyone would like to join in please post on this thread and I will start a list going. If you run a search you will see how last year's went and we had more than 20 people and doggies involved, it was great 

*List of 2011 entrants so far!*

GoldenShadow - Details Received
Set_Nights - Details Received 
Pogo - Details Received
Milliepoochie - Details Received
L/C - Details Received
Sailor - Details Received
Kaz25 - Details Received
SophieCyde - Details Received
Bearcub - Details Received
Kivasmum - Details Received
Emmy333 - Details Received
Foxyrockmeister - Details Received
Dogless - Details Received 
xxZoexx - Details Received
Mushymouth - Details Received
Balto - Details Received
Aurelia - Details Received
Bobbyw - Details Received
Pointermum - Details Received
H0lly - Details Received
Ldr - Details Received
Indi's Mum - Details Received
Babycham2002 - Details Received
LexiLou2 - Details Received
Terrier Fan - Details Received
Maiisiku - Details Received
Portiaa - Details Received
MissusMayhem - Details Received
Hiafa123 - Details Received
Laineyvee13 - Details Received
Nataliee - Details Received
Niki - Details Received
Fuzzymum - Details Received
Tollisty - Details Received
Beris - Details Received
Eithne - Details Received
Leah84 - Details Received
Simplysardonic - Details Received
Beary_clairey - Details Received


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I wasn't here last year but I'd love to join in


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Count me in  and now I have a job I'll be able to get a much better present than I did last year


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Count me in !


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Woohoo go us  I will update my first post with you both.

If you could let me know by deadline day how many presents you will be sending too, I will assume one if I don't get told otherwise


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes count me in too  

Although I must warn you Florence has expensive tastes


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Yes count me in too
> 
> Although I must warn you Florence has expensive tastes


'Course she does! She's a girl


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd like to join in


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it sad i'm a little bit excited now!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha no its cute 

Right guys, as I've got the day off I'm going to be uber organised 

*Can you lot and anyone else posting to enter, PM me your addresses now, including your dog's name and how many presents you will be sending (and receiving back!)?
*


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie would love to be involved! :thumbup: I may eve have to force her into the car to go shopping to choose the present herself for her PF Friend


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't understand  How do we know who we are buying the present for?


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd love to do this too.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd love to but don't think I can afford it with my hours at work going down


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I don't understand  How do we know who we are buying the present for?


You'll be pm'd the person you are buying for, I'd imagine - that's how usual secret santas work


----------



## MrsKav (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh 
I only just got Taffy and joined! I either better get posting fast or wait til next year!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bearcub said:


> I don't understand  How do we know who we are buying the present for?


:lol:

I am doing a spreadsheet with all of you on.

I will randomly sort who is buying for who, and after the deadline (next Tuesday) I will send PM's out listing the dog you are buying for, their owner's username/name/address and you stalk them on the likes/dislikes thread. Then you post out before Dec 1st, keep me in the loop about if you've posted or received yet and we all wait it out til xmas day.

Make sense?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

MrsKav said:


> Oh
> I only just got Taffy and joined! I either better get posting fast or wait til next year!


I'm sure you can wrack up 100 posts in the next week 

Its basically just a way of ensuring its genuine members and not anyone trying to get hold of anyone other people's addresses or any funny business like that. I can coerce with other members nearer the time I am sure if you are not up to 100 posts. In the mean time, ping me your address/name/dog's name please


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> I'd love to but don't think I can afford it with my hours at work going down


Currently its going to be £5 on the present and postage on top, any changes I will let you know. Doesn't need to be posted until Dec 1st so that's a good 4-5 weeks away yet


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually, bugger it. What's £5 or £10! Will just be that much less I spend on Benny but someone else will instead


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Kiva would like to join in and send someone a prezzy


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm on 96 posts at the moment (I'm a lurker) but I'm sure I can make four posts in the next week  I'm in!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

ETA: 97 now, woo


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

ooooh me me me me me me !!!!

I wanna play!! I wasn't here last year but amd definitely here (with bells on) this year!!!

I LOVE buying pressies and it'll be nice to think I'll be buying something for a dog that might not destroy it within 2 minutes!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> :lol:
> 
> Make sense?


:lol: yes  I haven't ever done a secret santa before


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Woohoo loved this last year.. count me in :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I would love to join in this year .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Well we've got 21 presents to be bought and posted already that was quick! 

Bearcub, SophieCyde and MrsKav I need your human names, dog names, addresses and the number of presents you are sending please PM me x


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah that be quite good im intrested


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant, not in the UK.
Postage can be expensive though.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

mushymouth said:


> yeah that be quite good im intrested


If you want to be in, just PM me your human name, dog's name(s), how many pressies you will be posting and your address and I'll add you to my spreadsheet 



kat&molly said:


> I cant, not in the UK.
> Postage can be expensive though.


Oh no  I know some of us are on a budget and that abroad postage can be expensive, plus probably a higher chance of stuff getting lost  Wish there was a way to make it work


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

GS, dont worry, the doggy stuff here is pretty duff anyway.
Hope everyone has fun though!!!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

ME  
So glad i found this 

xxx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Me please  I'd love to join in this year


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd love to join in 

I don't quite get the present numbers thing though ... what if I want to send my person a little collection of pressies? I wouldn't expect the same back though. Would that be OK?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

I would love to participate but it's not particularly practical since I'm moving and can't take much with me


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I'd love to join in
> 
> I don't quite get the present numbers thing though ... what if I want to send my person a little collection of pressies? I wouldn't expect the same back though. Would that be OK?


We HAVE to spend £5 on a present/collection of presents per dog but some people like me with two dogs will be sending two presents worth at least £5 each. If you want to include more than £5 worth do but you may only have £5 worth for your dog etc


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Ooh, I'd like to join please (well Dodger would)


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OK count me in then


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in  Any excuse to spend money on doggy stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Could we also be told the breed , size of dog so we buy appropriate size treats/toys PLEASE


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Me me me  Im in


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Im in :thumbup: Im confused about how it works when we have more than 1 dog though, do we send 3 presents worth £5 each or 3 presents that add up to £5?


----------



## ldr (Apr 19, 2011)

Oscar and I would like to join in with this


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Oooo me and Indi would love to join in.  two secret santas in one year after work confused me last year and called it a bran tub (silly people )


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Im in :thumbup: Im confused about how it works when we have more than 1 dog though, do we send 3 presents worth £5 each or 3 presents that add up to £5?


I think you choose how many £5 presents you want to send, and that's how many you will receive? So if you wanted each of yr dogs to receive a present you would get sent 3 recipients details and you would send each of them a £5 present. That's how I interpreted it anyway


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Kivasmum said:


> I think you choose how many £5 presents you want to send, and that's how many you will receive? So if you wanted each of yr dogs to receive a present you would get sent 3 recipients details and you would send each of them a £5 present. That's how I interpreted it anyway


Yes thats how it works 

So for me I will probably do 3 (maybe 4 for the foster as well  )


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Been mega busy this evening just getting my dinner but wanted to explain why the eight of you who've PM'd me won't get replies til gone 11 

I will be on it asap promise, and Kivasmum is correct! If you want a present for each of yours dogs you must send out a present for each of yours dogs. You can send a present from all of your dogs and receive a present for all of your dogs, or just one of your dogs, or all individual ones.

Some people are sending two from their dog and receiving two for their dog which is also fine 

Any probe PM me and will get back asap x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

So if I send two out can I request 1 back for Bosley and one back for Lexi?

I'm in though...I'll pm you now.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> So if I send two out can I request 1 back for Bosley and one back for Lexi?
> 
> I'm in though...I'll pm you now.


yep thats right :thumbup:


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Rascal is a bit :sad:

We don't get chance to come on here and reply very often (but I do read the posts at work probably more than I should :hand but we've only got 50 posts - Rascal would sooooo love to send another doggie a present for Christmas and he isn't bothered that he might not get one back.

We aren't stalkers promise so can we join in pleeeeeeaaaase?


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Could we also be told the breed , size of dog so we buy appropriate size treats/toys PLEASE


You'll be told who you're buying for so you will more than likely already know what dog(s) they have from pictures, signatures etc.

I'd have thought anyway


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I want to join in 

It was exciting last year, the dogs loved their presents.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

kaz25 said:


> You'll be told who you're buying for so you will more than likely already know what dog(s) they have from pictures, signatures etc.
> 
> I'd have thought anyway


Not every person has there dogs in there sigs , take Bobby for instant now i've met them but had i not i would have no idea of size or type of dog  So it's just handy to know


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

laineyvee13 said:


> Rascal is a bit :sad:
> 
> We don't get chance to come on here and reply very often (but I do read the posts at work probably more than I should :hand but we've only got 50 posts - Rascal would sooooo love to send another doggie a present for Christmas and he isn't bothered that he might not get one back.
> 
> We aren't stalkers promise so can we join in pleeeeeeaaaase?


PM your details


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Although I'm not on here as often as I used to be I'm still active so I would be really interested in participating again this year.


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,

My Woofie and I would love to join in, but I don't think we have nearly enough posts?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Elizabetty said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Woofie and I would love to join in, but I don't think we have nearly enough posts?


Get posting and send me a PM with your details


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

yaaaay i found it!  can i play? xxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Woohoo we've got 29 people and 42 presents going so far


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

count me in  This is a great idea.

Ohhh carnt wait to go shopping at the week end


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Think I will join, sounds like fun


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah I see thank u. I think i'll just send 1 from my lot otherwise i'll be spending nearly £10 on postage :-(


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

oooooooooh eeeeeeeeeeeee I'm getting so excited!! I want to know which lovely little furry (or not so furry  ) ones I'm buying for...

I really should get out more


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds very good, would loved to have joined in but havent done 100 posts &#128542; will do next year if it runs again


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

31 People so far! Bigger than my secret santa at work :thumbup:

Im looking forward to finding out who Milile is buying for :thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it time to buy gifts yet :w00t:

ooooh, both my dogs stand at 25inches and weigh 25kg, if that helps their secret santa :thumbsup:

Both love water... so I found out, when my Daughter attacked them with a water pistol and they became very vocal :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't wait to get buying  i just need to know who for


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*Please note if you are not on the main list in my opening post, this is because you have not PM'd me any of your details therefore currently not on the Secret Santa list, please PM if you want to be included! 
*
I would love to sort everyone right this minute but we have to give other folk chance to join in don't we  

My days off are Tues and Weds really which is why I thought if its closed by Tues I can sort it all Weds, but we could stop taking new peoples on Sunday and I can do it Tuesday if you lot are this desperate


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Me and luby are in. Wasn't involved in last years so can anyone give us newbies some ideas for prezzies as £5 would get you approximately half a stuffed toy or perhaps a third of a tug toy from some of our local pet shops!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

niki said:


> Me and luby are in. Wasn't involved in last years so can anyone give us newbies some ideas for prezzies as £5 would get you approximately half a stuffed toy or perhaps a third of a tug toy from some of our local pet shops!


GoldenShadow... can you please make sure Niki isnt my dogs secret santa :lol:


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

sailor said:


> GoldenShadow... can you please make sure Niki isnt my dogs secret santa :lol:


Dont worry... Lulus a dab hand at tinternet shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

If i remember rightly we didnt have as much time last year.. im looking forward to bargain hunting and finding the perfect prezzies :thumbup:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Me and Mads are in! will PM you in a sec xx


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

How did I miss this?

I would like to join in 

I am organising the toller club forum secret santa, so I know what it's like sorting out who sends to who!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

34 people and 52 presents going so far, WOOHOO


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Me, Lilly and Bella are in, we like to come in under the wire!!!!

Looking forward to doggy Christmas shopping!!!!!


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Heidi and I would like to join in, will pm you.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm really excited I'm already looking at stuff I want to get


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't wait much longer! 

When do we get our 'victims' ?  :lol:

I can't wait to get buying and see who for, so please dont torture me too much longer 


As you can see I've got no patience at all


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

Molly would like to join in, I have read the thread but slightly confused, however I am putting that down to doing college work all day so please bear with me, so here goes, 1 present upto the value of a fiver but if you can get a couple of things amounting to the threshold then that's ok?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

After reading through posts on here I think it is fair to say most of us, if not all of us, are in this for the giving not recieving!
It is soo lovely to see people happy and excited at the prospect of buying presents for other peoples dogs


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> If i remember rightly we didnt have as much time last year.. im looking forward to bargain hunting and finding the perfect prezzies :thumbup:


:thumbup:
me too
I cant wait


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I buy lots of toys in the PAH sale after christmas, just for secret santas 
You have to be quick though, most sell out after boxing day!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Please can I join in
I'll have to read through the posts to see how it works as I didn't join in last year or the year before


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't wait was in PAH yesterday looking at all the bits a bobs can't wait to find out who I am buying for.....


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't wait to find out who I'm buying for! dog shopping is my speciality


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ohhhh can we take part??? i always end up finding this late lol let me know and i`ll pm over the details if it`s ok


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

We've got 38 people and 59 presents WOOHOO!

Please note anyone wishing to enter must do so by tomorrow evening as who gets who will be sorted Wednesday and PM's listing your person's details all sent out by Friday at the very latest!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

By Wednesday Millie will know who she is shopping for!!! 

We have been doing soem online shopping in preperation :thumbup: getting some ideas :thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooooo i'm all excited can't wait to find out who i'm shopping for


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Bought some themed wrapping paper today and been on the tinternet looking for ideas Can't wait to find out who I'm buying for:thumbup: , think I probably need to get out more


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

My god, wednesday is FOREVER away :scared:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sailor said:


> My god, wednesday is FOREVER away :scared:


I think you'll find its before Friday anyway, so who says you'll even get something tomorrow


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think you'll find its before Friday anyway, so who says you'll even get something tomorrow


FRIDAY! Now that is an age away  lol :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> FRIDAY! Now that is an age away  lol :thumbup:


It was always BY FRIDAY 

Sadly there are almost 40 people, which means almost 40 PM's needing to be sent. I can only send one PM every 60 seconds so it'd take me a good hour just to send the damn things, let alone to make sure I've done it all right and coerce with my helper (Babycham2002 ) 

I wouldn't say I will get them all out tomorrow because if I do my internet will probably break  but I never wait til deadlines


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It took me nearly 2 hours yesterday to send PM's for the Toller club SS, and we have got 40 taking part


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

As much as I am impresed by your hard work and dedication GoldenShadow... my impatience is far too great :w00t:

Altho Wednesday does sound much much better than friday, you are correct! So I shall try to restrain myself and just sit patiently waiting, instead of hindering you with excited impatient posts  (but only because it means you might work faster!)


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sailor said:


> As much as I am impresed by your hard work and dedication GoldenShadow... my impatience is far too great :w00t:
> 
> Altho Wednesday does sound much much better than friday, you are correct! So I shall try to restrain myself and just sit patiently waiting, instead of hindering you with excited impatient posts  (but only because it means you might work faster!)


I agree lol

Its Millie the inpatient one fromt his side - I only type what she tells me to :thumbup:

GoldenShadow your a diamond for taking this on! :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

HA I am so glad I didn't tell you I would do it by tomorrow my day has been disastrous :lol:

I've done none of my uni work = that's what I'll be doing tonight 

Think the air con in my car has gone wrong :cryin:

Got to hoover car out as friend is coming with me to take Roo to Cambridge Thursday

And to top it all off, I got Rupert poop all over my hand on our walk, and had to spend the next hour (including a 20 min drive home) with tissue wrapped around my hand :lol:

I will get on SS asap, can't do any sorting tonight as its being left open for people to join but it will be computer sorted using Excel and I will be sending out PM's tomorrow night, any problems I WILL POST HERE 

I quite like doing this, gives me a bit of a purpose


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Oh I feel I may have a tena lady moment with the excitement:yikes:

Im seriously loopy ( according to my hubby) I did buy a non sexed, multi use item for part of my recipients parcel today ( I dont want to give anything away) More in depth shopping will commence on Friday:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right guys, everything is ready for the PMs to be sent out tonight :scared:

PMs will be sent from either myself or Babycham2002. PLEASE NOTE Dogless, Mushymouth and Set_Nights as you are sending two pressies from your own dogs you will get a PM from Babycham AND myself, everyone else should just get PM's from Babycham OR myself.

If you natter about who it was who PM'd you out of me and Babycham it will hugely cut down the list of people who 'might' have bought for you, which I think spoils the fun! So I'm going to ask that you keep it to yourself who sent you your person's details, keeps the guessing game a bit more open 

It would also be a good idea to save your person's details somewhere off the forum, last year lots of people accidentally deleted the PM's and there was a bit of a rush right before the deadline of oh no I can't find their address which wasn't great! Plus we know this place often goes down and that would be a right pain just before the deadline so WRITE DOWN THEIR ADDRESS/DETAILS in your phones or something 

The sorting process is being done using Excel and as such is a completely random process. A formula is used to generate random numbers, you guys are sorted from lowest number to highest number and there you have it last person buys for top person, who buys for second person, who buys for third person etc. So it is completely and utterly random I can assure you of that 

PM's to follow this evening


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

CAN'T WAIT :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> CAN'T WAIT :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.


I edited the above post twice, you read it and posted too fast :lol:

Make sure you haven't missed anything


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Eeeeeep!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

If there is an old one out in there I'll have a go!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I suppose, technically, if any of you want to change the amount of presents you are sending then you can because I wont be doing anything until later on this evening when I hassle Babycham.

So if anyone has any alterations (ie. I want to send two presents from my dog and receive two for them, not one, or I don't want to send two presents from two dogs now, just one present from one dog), let me know sometime this afternoon and I will make the changes


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DT said:


> If there is an old one out in there I'll have a go!


Its done in a loop so there are no odd ones out 

But I can fit you in, its my day off I've got time 

If you want in send me a PM with how many pressies you are sending, which dog(s) they're for and your real name and address


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I edited the above post twice, you read it and posted too fast :lol:
> 
> Make sure you haven't missed anything


Don't think so.......this evening is aaaaggggeeessss away .


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Let the fun begin:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Just thought; I can go to my fave local pet shop before I move as I'll have the names in time :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Don't think so.......this evening is aaaaggggeeessss away .


I'm awfully sorry, but my degree is taking priority over you all this afternoon and I'm going to write an essay instead of sending out all your PMs 

Only kidding, I'm waiting to send them out at the same time as Babycham otherwise half of you will post on here and be like YAY I KNOW WHO I'VE GOT and then people who don't get PM's til tonight will know Babycham has sorted them and that the people posting on here earlier were sorted by me hence have much more of an idea who has bought for them if that makes sense? Babycham is very kindly sorting some of you so that I don't know who is posting to my dogs, not fun for you lot buying for mine if I know you're buying for mine is it 

Babycham is not a lazy student like me, she has to work see


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Ooooooeeeeeee!!!

I'm sooooooo excited!!!! 

Lily and Branston can't wait to find out who they're buying for..... if anyone get's something that looks slightly 'pre-chewed' then that might be from us if I let the terrierists get a sniff of it before I post!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm awfully sorry, but my degree is taking priority over you all this afternoon and I'm going to write an essay instead of sending out all your PMs
> 
> Only kidding, I'm waiting to send them out at the same time as Babycham otherwise half of you will post on here and be like YAY I KNOW WHO I'VE GOT and then people who don't get PM's til tonight will know Babycham has sorted them and that the people posting on here earlier were sorted by me hence have much more of an idea who has bought for them if that makes sense? Babycham is very kindly sorting some of you so that I don't know who is posting to my dogs, not fun for you lot buying for mine if I know you're buying for mine is it
> 
> Babycham is not a lazy student like me, she has to work see


:lol:
:lol:
Love that.
Right I will get on it straight away


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

YES!!! come on come on come on come on!!!!


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Rascal is wagging his tail with excitement


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

PM's all sent! Let me know if you've not had one


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

WAHEY !!! Time to shop


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Oooooohhh How exciting  Off to shop !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Very exciting......thinking cap is on :thumbup:.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

YAY!!  xmas shopping here i come!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Right so 52 presents addressed to 

Willowbear
c/o babycham 





thats how it works isnt it?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Right so 52 presents addressed to
> 
> Willowbear
> c/o babycham
> ...




26 presents!! Then 26 to:

Roo Roo
c/o GoldenShadow


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So happy with the doggy i'm buying for :thumbup:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

OOOhhhhh Me and Millie are putting our thinking caps on!! :thumbup::thumbup: Im so excited lol :thumbup:I very much doubt il keep to the £5 limit - Lol to many exciting things to buy


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a stupid question...now I know who I am buying for....and is it someone different that is buying for me?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> This is a stupid question...now I know who I am buying for....and is it someone different that is buying for me?


Yes its not the person your buying for who buys for you if that makes sense. It could be anyone of the entrants


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> This is a stupid question...now I know who I am buying for....and is it someone different that is buying for me?


Yes it's someone different to who you are buying for otherwise there is no surprise


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

anyway can't wait to get shopping!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> This is a stupid question...now I know who I am buying for....and is it someone different that is buying for me?


It will be some one different


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> anyway can't wait to get shopping!!!


im all nervous now lol!!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I knew it was a stupid question I thought that was what happened but then I was sure I had read something that said otherwise.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I was really excited, but now I have just realised how hard mine is going to be to buy for :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> im all nervous now lol!!!


haha I have no idea what to get, so going to have a nosy round some shops


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> I was really excited, but now I have just realised how hard mine is going to be to buy for :lol:


Mine will be too.....but I have some ideas up my sleeve :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Woop woop - pretty sure my little doggie will be very happy to go shopping !!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Yay!!! How exciting!!

Just off now to read the other thread and see my recipients likes and dislikes. Can't wait to go shopping


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I'm soooooo excited. 

Also I must be psychic! I got who I predicted I would 
And my oh thinks I have lost the plot.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

is it bad that syd has already done his shopping now? just gotta convince jake to pick some presents now and that they`re not for him to keep/test before sending lol so hoping they get the right things


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> is it bad that syd has already done his shopping now? just gotta convince jake to pick some presents now and that they`re not for him to keep/test before sending lol so hoping they get the right things


I don't think so. We would've got ours done last night but we kept changing our minds what to get our person. So we've gone back to the drawing board.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Indi's mum said:


> I don't think so. We would've got ours done last night but we kept changing our minds what to get our person. So we've gone back to the drawing board.


it`s sooo hard, i reckon the budget was way too small knew i couldn`t stick to it as it`s really hard to find anything for under £5. i get so excited buying doggy presents pmsl then again i finished my actual xmas shopping a few weeks ago and it`s all wrapped so i was looking for an excuse to buy more lol


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> it`s sooo hard, i reckon the budget was way too small knew i couldn`t stick to it as it`s really hard to find anything for under £5. i get so excited buying doggy presents pmsl then again i finished my actual xmas shopping a few weeks ago and it`s all wrapped so i was looking for an excuse to buy more lol


I'm really bad I've barely started people shopping this year  I'm normally done by now. But all the puppy shopping is done lol. except my ss I can't stick to th budget it's impossible.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Ooooohhhh me, Balto and Jenna needs to hit the pet shops now 

im more excited than these pair  they hate shopping 

xxxx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Indi's mum said:


> I'm really bad I've barely started people shopping this year  I'm normally done by now. But all the puppy shopping is done lol. except my ss I can't stick to th budget it's impossible.


i`m the opposite, i normally leave people shopping till the last min then really struggle but with baby being due in 10wks and me being so ill in the last few weeks with my daughter an having her early i figured i didn`t wanna risk it - if nothing else, i don`t wanna be shopping in the masses with a big bump and a temper on me :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

i got some bits towards mine today


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo and I did some shopping today too :thumbup:.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I did some shopping today to and got a couple of bits!  I've also almost finished all my crimbo shopping for everyone now yay!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Kilo and I did some shopping today too :thumbup:.


wahoo 



pogo said:


> I did some shopping today to and got a couple of bits!  I've also almost finished all my crimbo shopping for everyone now yay!


Well done, Ive got a fair bit and a load in my amazon basket ready for payday
Got warapping paper and accessories today
The dogs have been told they are not getting as much this year because they are going on holiday to Wales in April


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> wahoo
> 
> Well done, Ive got a fair bit and a load in my amazon basket ready for payday
> Got warapping paper and accessories today
> The dogs have been told they are not getting as much this year because they are going on holiday to Wales in April


Awww my two already have 3 pressies each wrapped up


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> The dogs have been told they are not getting as much this year because they are going on holiday to Wales in April


Hope they took the news with good grace .


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I've bought for my two secret recipients, it was great fun and I hope I get to see photos of them being enjoyed . This was a terrible idea though , I've spent an absoute fortune! Not on my secret santas (don't worry!), athough I have blown my limit of £5 up to £10-£15 because I wanted to get nice pressies. The fortune has come from shopping around looking for presents and seeing so many things that Mia would like and having limited self control (nomally I avoid woofy browsing so this doesn't happen ). I am justifying it because her birthday is on 28th December so reaaally she deserves lots of presents !


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> Awww my two already have 3 pressies each wrapped up


tee he he 
Do yours unwrap them? Its the best when they do that isnt it
Willow just carries them with the wrapping still on, Percy unwraps them for her :



Dogless said:


> Hope they took the news with good grace .


There was a bit of 'awwwwww mom' but then I explained all about the beaches and mountains of Wales and they were a bit better 



Set_Nights said:


> I've bought for my two secret recipients, it was great fun and I hope I get to see photos of them being enjoyed . This was a terrible idea though , I've spent an absoute fortune! Not on my secret santas (don't worry!), athough I have blown my limit of £5 up to £10-£15 because I wanted to get nice pressies. The fortune has come from shopping around looking for presents and seeing so many things that Mia would like and having limited self control (nomally I avoid woofy browsing so this doesn't happen ). I am justifying it because her birthday is on 28th December so reaaally she deserves lots of presents !


ha ha
I think that is definitely a good enough excuse!!
I have seen lots of nice things out and about too, now I am on zooplus and that is not helping AT all!!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I've already done mine  I couldn't stick to £5 I went a bit over


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

i recieved maddie's this morning :thumbup::thumbup: cryptic clue, but i think i know  omg how exciting! can't wait to get out and buy mine! can't wait til xmas morning now  xxx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> i recieved maddie's this morning :thumbup::thumbup: cryptic clue, but i think i know  omg how exciting! can't wait to get out and buy mine! can't wait til xmas morning now  xxx


Someones organised


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> i recieved maddie's this morning :thumbup::thumbup: cryptic clue, but i think i know  omg how exciting! can't wait to get out and buy mine! can't wait til xmas morning now  xxx


Blimey that is very organised :scared:

I had a look at pressie ideas today but didn't get anything as I'm such a ditherer and thought I might see something better in another shop.

I can't believe how organised you all are, I haven't even thought about xmas shopping yet (apart from PF secret santa of course!!)


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol i know! Postie stopped me at the door as i was leaving with a parcel and i was like NO WAY!  very organised! lol xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Please can whoever's buying for my two NOT be so organised, I don't think I could resist the temptation for a whole 7 weeks if their pressies were to arrive now


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Please can whoever's buying for my two NOT be so organised, I don't think I could resist the temptation for a whole 7 weeks if their pressies were to arrive now


Lol, I've taken it to Mums so that I can't open it now lol!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

fuzzymum said:


> i recieved maddie's this morning :thumbup::thumbup: cryptic clue, but i think i know  omg how exciting! can't wait to get out and buy mine! can't wait til xmas morning now  xxx


someone was a bit keen :scared:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have just finished all my shopping!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Ohhh I need to get looking lol u lot are all way too organised  xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

A parcel arrived for Millie today with a lovely puppy poem on the label!!! I cannot believe how efficient our secret santa has been. To whomever you are her present is safely on the mantle piece - Next to her puppy advent calender :thumbup::thumbup:

I seriously need to do some shopping


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I started my secret santa shopping today :thumbup:

So far I have spent 99p on one of our recipient doggies and £2.98 on the other one :lol:

Last of the big spenders eh!!! I am shopping around to get as much as I possibly can for the budget (although there is no way I'm gonna stick to £5  )

Have had to keep my purchases hidden from L&B though otherwise they would be non existant by now


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Doing this reminded me of when at school the challenge was how many items you could fit in a small matchbox.

My doggie recipients are quite easy to please -Im wanting to get a little bit of everything....something to eat...something to play with ......something to chew and something that has multi uses. My 3yr old had great fun in wilkinsons squeezing all the dog toys..his favourite was a soft feel pig that oinked but as my recipient pointed out any toys had to be robust and this wasnt but the quest goes on.

My head hasnt been attached to my body today - the tax man :001_wub::001_wub: sent my husband a rather large cheque. he becomes a bar steward in January when I have to pay my tax bill:thumbup:


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

OH MY GOD, I cn't believe how organised some of you are, I'm very impressed! I consider myself very organised but there is clearly still room to grow. 

My problem is decision making so if anyone has any tips for that I'd br very grateful.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I have been struggling for ideas, but I now know exactly what my beautiful secret pups are getting and I can`t wait to go buy them, get them wrapped up and posted out  ...and also hear about what they think of their presents after Christmas! How exciting is this! 

Is it Christmas yet


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I am massively struggling. I've found many things I want to get for my pooch, but most of the time it'd mean only getting the one thing (of course i'm not sticking to the budget , but I am still skint and christmas is coming up) So i'm trying to shop around but it's not working because everytime I manage to find something I doubt myself and convince myself it looks tacky. Or in one case, I got it home and Doo stole it, so I've got to go out and get anohter one. :mad2::mad2:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well i have ordered everything for my secret santa just waiting for it to arrive now so can wrap it all up


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I haven't even started looking for ideas yet.

I better start shopping tomorrow


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Just got back from my holidays  but now time to shop for doggies this time :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

The more I look, the more I have to restrain myself from looking for stuff for Mia .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have purchased a few bits for my secret santas and also have a nice delivery on its way that should be with me shortly, then its just the wrapping and sending!!
Cant wait to see what the woofers think of their gifts.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

My secret Santas parcel is wrapped and ready to post - Has been for 3 days lol I will make it to the post office tomorrow 

Millie keeps going to hers and sniffing it :thumbup: She has to keep being told to 'leave it'. :thumbup: Maybe I shouldnt be keeping it on the Harth next to her dog advent calender hehe 

I love Chrsitmas  Millie already has a new EzyDog Quick Fit harness and ROK lead for Christmas. Not that she is spoilt at all


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well my delivery turned up today so will be wrapping it all up and sending in the morning!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

It's sooo exciting!!

I have just one more thing to get and then I'm done too. Not quite sure how much it's going to cost to post though, I was thinking earlier when I was wrapping that perhaps I should have gone for slightly smaller/lighter presents 

Oh well, I can't wait to see what my doggy recipients thinks of their pressies - Is it Christmas yet?!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've just wrapped up all my presents! sorry if they are a little creased the boys decided to inspect my wrapping


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Got everything now just to wrap and send which I hope will be Sat morning.

can someone help me pleassssssse - do I put a tag on the presents that I send to say they are from my doggies? My laptop has crashe and is currently on life support :mad2: and I am on sons netbook things and its horrendous to look at things on this


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Got everything now just to wrap and send which I hope will be Sat morning.
> 
> can someone help me pleassssssse - do I put a tag on the presents that I send to say they are from my doggies? My laptop has crashe and is currently on life support :mad2: and I am on sons netbook things and its horrendous to look at things on this


No I don't think you put who it's from. I think you can put subtle hints if you like to see if they can work it out.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Got everything now just to wrap and send which I hope will be Sat morning.
> 
> can someone help me pleassssssse - do I put a tag on the presents that I send to say they are from my doggies? My laptop has crashe and is currently on life support :mad2: and I am on sons netbook things and its horrendous to look at things on this


We sent a message but didnt mention names - The present was from Santa Paws afterall :thumbup:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Just waiting for my gifts to arrive. I love internet shopping!!!!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I'm all done just got to wait for the delivery from mr postman, so I can send it out. But some Indi presents sneaked into the shopping basket.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> No I don't think you put who it's from. I think you can put subtle hints if you like to see if they can work it out.


Thank you Foxyrockmeister and milliepoochie.I had one of those oh my god I carnt remember what to do and this netbook is doing my head in

Mine will be posted tomorrow so peeps keep your eyes out for the postie


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Posted on my lunch hour and on its way to its christmas pooch :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I will be shopping at Discover Dogs tomorrow


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

not seen anything yet
wish i had arranged to go to discover dogs!

lol

xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG your all so organised!!! 
I best get mine done this weekend.. Just a few bits left to get.
It is still post before the 1st yes? I was gonna wait and do it around then :lol:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Seen a few bits on the internet and around shops and should hopefully get them this weekend  that just about gives me enough time to sort out packaging (I'm useless with it and get confused easily )  :lol:


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> I will be shopping at Discover Dogs tomorrow


Where most of my doggie shopping will be done too  just wish Rascal would stand still in order for me to measure his length and girth :thumbup: wanted to get him a winter coat ... but he thinks it is walkies time .. long story but insists the best way to put on the harness (for the car) is going to his bed and lying on his side with one leg in the air


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I've paid for everything I'm just waiting for it all to be delivered so I can send it out


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sent my box of pressies of this morning!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

So if mine *cough cough* Jacks comes in the next couple of days thats narrowed it reet down  :thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Ordered the bit's today, wish i was buying for a Chi as it's so much cheaper and i could buy so much more :lol: As it is i've well over spent  :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have notice that my parcel is at my nans!!
well actually apparantly there is three parcels there, gawd knows what ive been ordering!!!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Mine were sent off this morning and secret santa delivered ours this morning too:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pffft you lot are organised. I've not even been shopping yet :lol:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Nor me. I best get a move on


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

i've bought mine, just need to wrap and post  eeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Mine were sent off this morning and secret santa delivered ours this morning too:thumbup:


I likes the wrapping paper!!! :lol:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought mine last week, It is currently sat on the side in a box.

I will wrap it and post it next week


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> I likes the wrapping paper!!! :lol:[/QUOT
> 
> Ohhh - do you have some the same perhaps


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Pffft you lot are organised. I've not even been shopping yet :lol:


I was starting to panic as I haven't bought anything yet.

I have been looking online for ideas but not bought anything yet due to the OH losing by bank card and being cardless for nearly 2 weeks.

I think Molly and myself will be heading off to PAH in the morning to have a gander.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I likes the wrapping paper!!! :lol:[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

This is soooooo hard!!! I keep thinking 'ooo ill get that' but then second guessing myself and talking myself out of it  lol


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I've done it!!! Today I did all of my secret santa shopping and have wrapped it and everything. I just need to post, wish I could've got more but money and the postage kinda held me back a bit, but I think I've done pretty well    :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

Look what arrived today :thumbup: .....










A pressie for Branston..... A pressie for Lily.... AND a pressie for Foxyrockmeister!!!! 

But who could they be from  

I think I have an inkling from the clues :idea:

Thank you Secret Santa, now all I have to do is try and resist the temptation before the big day!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm rather excited for mine to turn up


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

My Christmas shopping finally arrived on Saturday. Heidi and I wrapped presents yesterday and posted them today.:thumbup:

We are sssoooooooooo excited now waiting for the post.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Well Dodger is very excited as his parcel arrived today!

I have done my window shopping for ours and know what I want to get now so best get myself in gear!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

I'm quite enjoying reading when people get their presents. Erm can we do a easter bunny one:yesnod:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

You guys are so organized I'm still waiting for half the stuff I ordered to turn up!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Whoop just got back off my holiday and my presents for my secret santa has arrived. Now just got to wrap and posts them I'm soooooo excited. (but Indi thinks they're all for him)


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Still waiting on my order to arrive  i'm so impatient i only ordered it on the weekend  :lol:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Oooooooooooo the postie tried delivering a parcel to c/o me while I was at work today  
I will be able to pick it up from the sorting office on Thursday, excited much ha ha 
Me and kiva went shopping yesterday so just need to wrap and post :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

mine still hasn`t arrived in the post yet but then i think my postman only delivers when he can be bothered  got some little bits in though so once it does arrive i`ll just wrap it up and stick it straight in the post to the boy`s ss


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Got all my stuff :thumbup: Was going to have to order something and was going to cost over £5 for delivery but went into the vets today to get Spencer some ABs and they had exactly what I was looking for :thumbup: Just need to wrap everything up and post it


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I just need to get one more thing so that my 2 doggy recipients have the same number of pressies each - wouldn't want any squabbles on Christmas day!! I have an idea of what I want to get and have a day off tomorrow so will go searching the shops! Then just to wrap the last bit and post the ENORMOUS parcel!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> Got all my stuff :thumbup: Was going to have to order something and was going to cost over £5 for delivery but went into the vets today to get Spencer some ABs and they had exactly what I was looking for :thumbup: Just need to wrap everything up and post it


the postage costs to order items is a nightmare, i grudge paying them so had to order extra stuff for my 2 along with their ss gifts in order to qualify for free postage :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> the postage costs to order items is a nightmare, i grudge paying them so had to order extra stuff for my 2 along with their ss gifts in order to qualify for free postage :lol:


:lol: i did the same thing i ordered extra to save on postage!


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

I have got my stuff but I am now worried its all crap, Me and my stupid insecurities when it comes to present buying :mad2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Eithne said:


> I have got my stuff but I am now worried its all crap, Me and my stupid insecurities when it comes to present buying :mad2:


You're not alone - I am worried too - everyone seems to have ordered loads and blown the budget, whereas I only spent a tiny bit more than the budget .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> You're not alone - I am worried too - everyone seems to have ordered loads and blown the budget, whereas I only spent a tiny bit more than the budget .





Eithne said:


> I have got my stuff but I am now worried its all crap, Me and my stupid insecurities when it comes to present buying :mad2:


I'm exactly the same when buying presents for anyone  I think I've had a really good idea and then the more I think about it, the more I convince myself that it's crap!

I haven't blown the budget by very much at all, but I've managed to get some great bargains, which means I've got quite a bit for my money. I'm feeling pleased with myself but the recipients will probably think it's all cack!! I've also not been very clever with the actual size of my presents as it's probably going to cost me more to post them than it did to buy them!!!


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

Dogless said:


> You're not alone - I am worried too - everyone seems to have ordered loads and blown the budget, whereas I only spent a tiny bit more than the budget .


I know, I spent about £7 or so but am worried that it's tat. Trying to resist the urge to go back and look for other stuff and keep what I have for the Mollster.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Eithne said:


> I have got my stuff but I am now worried its all crap, Me and my stupid insecurities when it comes to present buying :mad2:


Yeah, I'm scared too . I have to keep reminding myself that I'm buying for a dog and they probably don't care .


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> You're not alone - I am worried too - everyone seems to have ordered loads and blown the budget, whereas I only spent a tiny bit more than the budget .


I only spent a little bit more than the budget too - Im sure that all doggies will be happy with what ss delivered.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Eithne said:


> I have got my stuff but I am now worried its all crap, Me and my stupid insecurities when it comes to present buying :mad2:


Me too! I couldn't afford toooo much, i still over spent but not massively, I hope my secret santa doggies like them still.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Last year my mother went out to the Dominican Republic (her friend Mags settled there some years ago).After 2 wks she returned back to Blighty. I was hoping for some of my favorite perfum from duty free but what did she bring me back...........this caused much hilarity with my teenage son and husband......a pack of bloody pan scourers ....her defence was that they were really good:mad2:. so I will appreciate whatever has been bought for my doggies and they will appreciated it whatever it is, so my sender need not worry - I'll still speak to you all after xmas


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It's the fun and thought that counts, not the cost :thumbup:

whoops


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hiafa123 said:


> I only spent a little bit more than the budget too - Im sure that all doggies will be happy with what ss delivered.


Whatever Kilo has he will think is the best thing EVER....he is that kind of dog...easy to please . I appreciate anyone being kind enough to send anything as the thought behind it is the important part.....just worry what others think of what I bought. Not that I seem to be turning into a compulsive worrier :scared: :scared: :mad2:.


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

I feel better now, I just tend to worry about things waaaaay too much!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Last year my mother went out to the Dominican Republic (her friend Mags settled there some years ago).After 2 wks she returned back to Blighty. I was hoping for some of my favorite perfum from duty free but what did she bring me back...........this caused much hilarity with my teenage son and husband......a pack of bloody pan scourers ....her defence was that they were really good:mad2:. so I will appreciate whatever has been bought for my doggies and they will appreciated it whatever it is, so my sender need not worry - I'll still speak to you all after xmas





Dogless said:


> Whatever Kilo has he will think is the best thing EVER....he is that kind of dog...easy to please . I appreciate anyone being kind enough to send anything as the thought behind it is the important part.....just worry what others think of what I bought. Not that I seem to be turning into a compulsive worrier :scared: :scared: :mad2:.


My two will love anything they get even if it's a bloody box  so who ever is buying for them need not worry they LOVE everything :lol:


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Eithne said:


> I feel better now, I just tend to worry about things waaaaay too much!


Start to worry when your mother buys you pan scourers:scared::scared:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Eithne said:


> I have got my stuff but I am now worried its all crap, Me and my stupid insecurities when it comes to present buying :mad2:


Dont worry 
I do this every year with human presents, I do it early :mad2: which just seems to give me extra time to worry
Glutton for punishment I am

Whatevers is given and recieved will be lovely and it is the thought and care that has gone into each gift that really matters.

Mine have been playing with a mini silicone muffin case all day  easily pleased to say the least !


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Start to worry when your mother buys you pan scourers:scared::scared:


Sorry, that did make me chuckle!!!

My two are also extremely easily pleased, they think everything is the BEST thing in the world!!!

Although I do kinda hope you haven't bought your SS recipient pan scourers  :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Sorry, that did make me chuckle!!!
> 
> My two are also extremely easily pleased, they think everything is the BEST thing in the world!!!
> 
> Although I do kinda hope you haven't bought your SS recipient pan scourers  :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


Well if Kilo does get pan scourers I will know who sent them .


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Sorry, that did make me chuckle!!!
> 
> My two are also extremely easily pleased, they think everything is the BEST thing in the world!!!
> 
> Although I do kinda hope you haven't bought your SS recipient pan scourers  :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


I was rendered speechless by her gift ( stupid woman thought she had done well - she also bought our 2 yr old a teddy that spoke hispanic:mad2: - try and get rid of that, which charity shop would want that:scared

I can assure my recipiant that said pan scourers were left at her house in disgust. It is the butt of many a joke in this house.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

So who has recieved something already?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> So who has recieved something already?


Not me yet!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> So who has recieved something already?


We have! Came yesterday... I think I've worked out who it's from and am now worried it might be pan scourers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Mine came on saturday, and they are tucked away till xmas in the cupboard


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I have got a little carried away with the budget but its fun  Also i did the whole had to buy Dora and new pup some stuff to get the free postage LOL. 

I think whatever is received will be brilliant, Dora like the others loves everything. 

This is a brilliant idea and have really enjoyed shopping for Mystery Woofer


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> We have! Came yesterday... I think I've worked out who it's from and am now worried it might be pan scourers :lol: :lol:


Unless they sell them at [email protected] and wilkinsons..... oh wilkinsons do sell them dont they:devil:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

well if jake receives pan scourers i can safely say they`ll be the most spectacular pan scourers in the world  he`s blinkin steals mine as it is, turn round in the middle of cleaning summit an he`s stood there with it dangling from his mouth with that 'come an get it if you want it' look in his eyes :lol:

i always worry what i buy is junk but really i`m sure half the dogs would be happy with a tin foil ball (don`t worry i haven`t been buying rolls of tin foil :lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't believe I have only just seen this thread How observant am I? 

Hope all your doggies enjoy their pressies xx


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I can also safely say that as long as there is wrapping paper involved kiva will love it! Ha ha she would also love pan scourers  there has been many a ripped up sponge/scourer all over the kitchen floor! 
I stress a bit that my ss recipient won't like what I've bought  I did manage to double the budget  but as I didn't really shop about I didn't get loads for my money. But I am hoping the recipient is happy with it  I'm sure they will be  ha ha


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My delivery has arrived :thumbup:, Enzo got very excited at the site of one of the items and tried to pinch it :arf: My postage fee is not gonna be cheap  but i hope the doggy receiving it will love the items


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I can't wait to send mine but I haven't found any wrapping paper I like yet. 
We're off shopng in th morning so I'll have todecide on some then. Really hoping my pooch likes their gifts. Indi's already tried stealing them. All he got out of the delivery box as a new coat and he is not impressed.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

nothing to report apart from my dogs are STILL playing with the mini muffin case!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

same nothing here yet! but the boys have a lot more patience then me though


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Ooh I've remembered wrapping paper but forgot Sellotape, boo.

so Indi is trying his best to invade the very interesting box of puppy delivery that he's not allowed near


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

mine still hasn`t arrived yet, best hurry up soon as i wanna get it posted asap before the post starts getting hectic! 

ohhhhh just checked parcel force and my parcel was loaded for delivery this morning, so hope it gets here before i go to the hospital


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Mine is now wrapped. Just needs a tag and then were all set to post it.

I'm so excited its a little bit sad.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> mine still hasn`t arrived yet, best hurry up soon as i wanna get it posted asap before the post starts getting hectic!
> 
> ohhhhh just checked parcel force and my parcel was loaded for delivery this morning, so hope it gets here before i go to the hospital


you've given away that you have posted yours by parcel force now, when most will be royal mail  OR is it a bluff, double bluff or tripple bluff :crazy:

Good luck with the baby x


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been to the sorting office to pick kiva's up today :thumbup: its very exciting! lol but i already know its going to be a hit, first we have a plastic bag on the outside and what feels like a shoe box on the inside, kiva will be one happy puppy shredding that little lot  i havent opened the plastic bag yet as i am at work  but i cant wait!! ha ha 
I will update later once i get home :thumbup: 

ps. to whoever sent it......postage!!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

All the bits for the one I'm sending have arrived and I've wrapped them. I just need to get something to send them in and send them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Trix & Gem's parcel arrived safely yesterday:thumbup: made me come over all festive for a bit
I have ordered everything for our candidates, just waiting for it all to arrive so I can wrap & post them


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Well here it is!  the sender maybe secretly knows me, and knows that I am a squeezer and a shaker, so wrapped the box ha ha ha I LOVE the wrapping paper :thumbup:
Here's a pic of kiva's pressie and cards












I can't wait to read the 'guess who I am riddle'


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> you've given away that you have posted yours by parcel force now, when most will be royal mail  OR is it a bluff, double bluff or tripple bluff :crazy:
> 
> Good luck with the baby x


noooo parcel force are delivering to me and then i`ll be posting it on  hehe thankyou


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

jake and syd`s secret santa gifts arrived today  they were going mental trying to get into the parcel lol so excited now! 

their gifts are now all wrapped up just waiting to be posted


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Still nothing here  slightly impatient me


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing here yet, but then i haven't sent mine yet


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Woohoo :thumbup:

Mine has arrived  now is the horrible wait until dexter can finally open it 

Ive got no patience what so ever  

Who ever sent it thank you very very very very much!    :thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Still nothing for the boys here  dear me i'm impatient!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> Still nothing for the boys here  dear me i'm impatient!


It's worse when they have arrived because they just sit there staring at you in their pretty paper just asking to be unwrapped but there's still another 5 weeks to go until they can be!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> It's worse when they have arrived because they just sit there staring at you in their pretty paper just asking to be unwrapped but there's still another 5 weeks to go until they can be!!


Haha i bet I'm just very impatient anyway


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> It's worse when they have arrived because they just sit there staring at you in their pretty paper just asking to be unwrapped but there's still another 5 weeks to go until they can be!!


Your only papping yasel in case its a mega pack of .......pan scourers


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Nothing here yet

but I havent sent mine off yet either  It is bought though , just need to wrap it before I sneak anything else into it :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Message from Sailor she is haveing tinternett problems but has bought her secret santa gift & is posting it out early December


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*Reminder that 1st December is deadline day *


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Message from Sailor she is haveing tinternett problems but has bought her secret santa gift & is posting it out early December


Beat me here.. it id take me a good half hour o get pet forums to even load tho :lol:

please excuse any missing letters, even my keyboard is playing up :mad2:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Also another question , do we tell them who its from i nthe parcel?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> Also another question , do we tell them who its from i nthe parcel?


no you don't put who it's from although you can leave little clues


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Mines all sorted except for a clue to go in. Then I'm set to post it.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

anyone else had any pressies  none for me yet!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> anyone else had any pressies  none for me yet!


The girls have theirs
I'm getting a bit panicky as nothing I've ordered has arrived yet & I ordered it over a week ago!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing here yet tho wont be sending muine till monday-ish..
Good thing really else id be very tempted to let him open it early :lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millies had hers from her secret santa for a good few weeks, allw rapped up temptingly on the hearth! I had to hide it when PinkEars Lola and Walt visited as Lola wouldnt leave it alone  but to be fair to Lola it does make an intreiging rattling noise  


**** Must remeber to put it bac on hearth when i get home hehe****


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

None for Kilo yet....but good things apparently come to those who wait :thumbup1:.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing here yet but i've not sent mine yet. Just want to get one more thing to top it off


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Benny's arrived on tuesday :thumbup: I managed to work out who it was from too


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I've had mine for ages  safely hidden away from the Mad Pads, she wouldn't hesitate in opening it early! Bit concerned cos my person hasn't been online for nearly 20 days  hope they come back, sending mine 2mo hopefully :biggrin: xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I have most of mine here just want to get a few more bits, then off to the post office...Or maybe im fibbing and have already sent it !?  

Nothing for Dora yet, but that is good as she ( me ) will want to open it


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay, everything's arrived apart from one item, it just looks such a small amount now I've unpacked it so I think I'm going to do a little more shopping Monday & post everything Monday evening


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

posted mine today 

none here yet 


xxxx


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I have all mine ready to send but I'm too scared to send it as I feel like it's all crap .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> I have all mine ready to send but I'm too scared to send it as I feel like it's all crap .


I thought the same and then worried about the budget as some people have really blown it; but then realised that Kilo would be happy with anything and so would I as thought would have gone into the buying - so hopefully my recipients feel the same .


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I thought the same and then worried about the budget as some people have really blown it; but then realised that Kilo would be happy with anything and so would I as thought would have gone into the buying - so hopefully my recipients feel the same .


Yuhuh, I mean I have spent a bit over but I just don't feel it's good enough. I think I'm too sensitive .


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Yuhuh, I mean I have spent a bit over but I just don't feel it's good enough. I think I'm too sensitive .


I have blown the budget, but still worried wether I got the right 'stuff' I honestly don't think it matters how much you spend you still second guess yourself! But I'm with dogless  I know that kiva (and i) will appreciate whatever someone has thought to send. Let's face it, I have never met the person who sent kivas, but they still took the time to choose, wrap and post something just for her, so to me that's amazingly generous and thoughtful. So don't worry about it, it really is the thought that counts :thumbup1:


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> Yuhuh, I mean I have spent a bit over but I just don't feel it's good enough. I think I'm too sensitive .


I don't think you should feel that your present isn't good enough, I'm sure lots of us have had this idea but it's the thought not the price of the item that counts. 
This is my first year and I think it has been a lovely idea.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nothing here yet.....not that I am impatient and excited or anything . I'll even do a cute face for you....


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Kiva is hoping for a new sponge/scourer combo, this one has had it  ha ha


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

All our dogs will truly enjoy whatever they are given - carnt see many turning their nose up at things. This afternoon my 3yr old has played with .......a crisp box...its been a car..train..bus..Rocco's house ( he wasnt impressed at that) and now has been scribbled on but it was free and he loved it. 

Kivas mum - I bet she would be in 7th heaven with a car washing sponge.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothing here yet, not that i'm excited and impatient


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Kivas mum - I bet she would be in 7th heaven with a car washing sponge.


 I don't think she would be able to contain herself!  ha ha ha 
Especially after she has spent 20 minutes chewing the wrapping paper and box!  a girl can only take so much excitement in one day :biggrin:


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Finally bought mine today! Been a bit ill lately so haven't felt like goin out! Was starting to worry that I'd have to send oh out with a list! I hate to think wot he'd of come back with!

Poor lulu saw me trying to sneak them in.... She keeps looking up at my wardrobe and then back to me again with those big sad eyes!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i've done it, i've finally wrapped it all ready to send  Keep your paws crossed it may be with you soon :biggrin:


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been panicking over the last few days as the 1st gets closer as I have been really unwell not bewen upto much, but have managed to get everything wrapped and packed today all set to head to the post office tomorrow!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Eithne said:


> I have been panicking over the last few days as the 1st gets closer as I have been really unwell not bewen upto much, but have managed to get everything wrapped and packed today all set to head to the post office tomorrow!


Hope your feeling better, don't worry i've been slow in getting my one sorted.


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Hope your feeling better, don't worry i've been slow in getting my one sorted.


I feel much better today, there is a nasty stomach bug going around which I was the latest victim of, Molly and I lay in bed for two days, I was unable to do anything bar be sick, she was just being lazy.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have had mine in the cupboard for weeks lol, all wrapped and ready but I just like to keep people waiting lol


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I received mine on Saturday (yey!!!) and I'm posting mine today!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I received my pups ones today, they looked at me in discust when I wouldn't let them open it now, I think there must be something they can smell. We'll see on xmas day but it's hidden in the food cuboard where they can't nab it! LOL


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've missed a recorded delivery today and it says parcel on the slip  i think it could be it :skep: I will have to wait until the morning to go collect it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Neither of Kilo's are here yet....I know I only have one dog, but wanted to do two presents as I got all excited about the idea . I also know there is plenty of time yet.....it's just that patience isn't always my strong point  .


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Neither of Kilo's are here yet....I know I only have one dog, but wanted to do two presents as I got all excited about the idea . I also know there is plenty of time yet.....it's just that patience isn't always my strong point  .


Poor Kilo, i'm sure it won't be long before he get's his. 2 lot's of people couldn't of forgotten him surely :001_huh:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Deadline isn't til 1st December remember, that's not til Thursday so there is still time 

If anyone is concerned and has NOT received their present send me a PM and I will chase things up with your person. I've got a vague list of what has and hasn't been posted but its easier if you PM me direct. Don't mind chasing people at all if it stops you lot worrying


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Neither of Kilo's are here yet....I know I only have one dog, but wanted to do two presents as I got all excited about the idea . I also know there is plenty of time yet.....it's just that patience isn't always my strong point  .


I should have two coming (and sending two) but I haven't got any either :crying:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Deadline isn't til 1st December remember, that's not itl Thursday so there is still time
> 
> If anyone is concerned and has NOT received their present send me a PM and I will chase things up with your person. I've got a vague list of what has and hasn't been posted but its easier if you PM me direct. Don't mind chasing people at all if it stops you lot worrying


I am not concerned buddy...just excited .


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

My mother ( yes Mrs i brought you a prezzie from my hols:mad5 was helping me at the week end clear out cupboards before xmas, anyway she found my ss prezzies from my ss. She said oh are these for me, whilst squeeze and prodding them for dear life, no mother read the bloody tag was my reply. Then it was 20 questions on this, who were they from etc. At the end of the question and answer session she thought that it was a really sweet thing to do


Pan scourers I ask you. Probably got a mop for xmas


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hiafa123 said:


> My mother ( yes Mrs i brought you a prezzie from my hols:mad5 was helping me at the week end clear out cupboards before xmas, anyway she found my ss prezzies from my ss. She said oh are these for me, whilst squeeze and prodding them for dear life, no mother read the bloody tag was my reply. Then it was 20 questions on this, who were they from etc. At the end of the question and answer session she thought that it was a really sweet thing to do
> 
> Pan scourers I ask you. Probably got a mop for xmas


my OH just rolled his eye's at the whole thing :frown2: I got really carried away with it all in the end :biggrin:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> my OH just rolled his eye's at the whole thing :frown2: I got really carried away with it all in the end :biggrin:


My hubby was the same! And my sister in law clearly thinks I've completely lost the plot. She already thinks I'm crazy making my own dog treats and belonging to a 'dog forum' I was a bit embarassed telling her about SS as I knew what her reaction would be, but then I thought what the hell I'm not doing anyone any harm and I'm very excited about my pan scourers!!!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> My hubby was the same! And my sister in law clearly thinks I've completely lost the plot. She already thinks I'm crazy making my own dog treats and belonging to a 'dog forum' I was a bit embarassed telling her about SS as I knew what her reaction would be, but then I thought what the hell I'm not doing anyone any harm and I'm very excited about my pan scourers!!!


I only wish I could see your face when you open your little present - its something we all should have!!!!!!!!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothing for me yet!


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

I have just realised I haven't paid my 50p as in the opening post. Where do I pay?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Eithne said:


> I have just realised I haven't paid my 50p as in the opening post. Where do I pay?


Didn't do that in the end  You are the only one who has noticed too 

Next year we might do it instead but people started to disappear fairly quickly which was going to make it hard to get in contact with everyone and then some would have been cut out etc


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Didn't do that in the end  You are the only one who has noticed too
> 
> Next year we might do it instead but people started to disappear fairly quickly which was going to make it hard to get in contact with everyone and then some would have been cut out etc


I must admit i forgot about that!


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Didn't do that in the end  You are the only one who has noticed too
> 
> Next year we might do it instead but people started to disappear fairly quickly which was going to make it hard to get in contact with everyone and then some would have been cut out etc


phew, I got all worried that I had missed the link.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

pogo said:


> I must admit i forgot about that!


Yeah, I just assumed that would happen when all presents had been sent


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

No the 50p was meant to be before any of you got sent the names of your people 

It was to secure your place in SS and without it you wouldn't have been able to participate. If it was done after presents that would mean people could not pay the 50p and were already in SS, whereas I would only have sent names/addresses out if people had paid but a lot of people vanished pretty sharpish after saying they wanted in so next time it will just have to be done in advance if people like the idea as a security net.

A lot have people have said they want the limit to be £10 next year so that looks more likely too.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Off to the post office tomorrow


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> No the 50p was meant to be before any of you got sent the names of your people
> 
> It was to secure your place in SS and without it you wouldn't have been able to participate. If it was done after presents that would mean people could not pay the 50p and were already in SS, whereas I would only have sent names/addresses out if people had paid but a lot of people vanished pretty sharpish after saying they wanted in so next time it will just have to be done in advance if people like the idea as a security net.
> 
> A lot have people have said they want the limit to be £10 next year so that looks more likely too.


I'm excited enough about this year, without planning for next year too! Maybe I'll do some prep in the sales.

I think people think I'm well sad for doing a doggy ss, but it's fun, who cares.


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I'm posting tomorrow too, well as long as the post office aren't on strike too.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

My parcel is wrapped and ready to rock and roll. Hubby will be taking it to the post office tomorrow!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

nuffing here yet can not wait 

OH thinks im sad 

xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ONE OF KILO'S PARCELS JUST CAME . 

Very exciting; it makes an intriguing noise.....


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Dogless said:


> ONE OF KILO'S PARCELS JUST CAME .
> 
> Very exciting; it makes an intriguing noise.....


Pic's ?? 

Here's Enzo's     









Are we allowed to open the cards?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Pic's ??
> 
> Here's Enzo's
> 
> ...


I haven't opened the actual parcel as there is a big tear in the top (no idea how - it is very well packaged; must have a heavy - handed postman!!) and I think I will be able to see the gift if I open it as the tear seems to go right through...


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> ONE OF KILO'S PARCELS JUST CAME .
> 
> Very exciting; it makes an intriguing noise.....


The kinda noise that pan scourers make against paper:laugh:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hiafa123 said:


> The kinda noise that pan scourers make against paper:laugh:


Possibly.....Kilo would love them :thumbup1:. Can't wait to hear what you get for Christmas....mop, bucket, car washing sponge....


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I haven't opened the actual parcel as there is a big tear in the top (no idea how - it is very well packaged; must have a heavy - handed postman!!) and I think I will be able to see the gift if I open it as the tear seems to go right through...


 or a naughty posty seeing if it's worth nicking  I order lots online and at christmas time there always a few things that don't turn up  normally anything DVD/game shape


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine will be posted tomorrow


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh dear we are so sad today still no SS parcel. 
Heidi thinks she has been forgotten and we had a few tears this morning.


----------



## ldr (Apr 19, 2011)

Just eating my sandwich (it's my lunchbreak at work!) then off to the post office to post my present!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine's gone off today. My post room at work could send it recorded for me so I didn't have to cross the picket line again at lunch!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothing for the boys again today  we're feeling a little left out!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone think next year they should all be sent within one week.. you are all so impatiant :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Anyone think next year they should all be sent within one week.. you are all so impatiant :lol:


I'm not impatient I know I will want to rip them open as soon as they come 

Everyone else is impatient though, I should know the amount of PM's I've had from worried people  :laugh: :biggrin:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Sent 

We not impatient as i know i wont be able to resist opening it but i must


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Hubby posted my parcel today!!!!

Got home and found a parcel on the doorstep. Lilly and Bella have had a good sniff!!!! Don't want to wait till Christmas!!!!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

We've posted ours today. We don't have ours yet either though don't think I'll be able to wait to open it when it does get here so i can't decide if I want it to bee here soon or not.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Rascal's came today 

Something in there he likes - I'm thinking his favourite "veggie hedgie" ... because he wouldn't leave it alone x was tempted to open the card .................................








but I didn't


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo's second parcel arrived :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:. I have put it away so i don't get tempted to pry .


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

No parcels here yet, but still plenty of time for them to arrive


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine are sent. Apologies to the recipient if you find dog slobber, hair or foot prints on the wrapping paper... _somebody_ wouldn't get their big, fat sulky face out of the way as I was wrapping .


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay! the boys massive box turned up today  very excited now!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Nothing for us yet. I'm getting really excited now.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

we need picture of the dogs with them all on Christmas day :thumbup1:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Ember's arrived today 

(well, I think it's from here! My lot are doing two other secret santas as well )


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, Molly's presents arrived today. As you can see she was quite pleased with herself.



















Molly says thank you Secret Santa and she'll try really hard not to open before the big day!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> we need picture of the dogs with them all on Christmas day :thumbup1:


Absolutely :thumbup1: .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rupert's is HERE   

Oooh I'm intrigued as to who has bought for him, its a GOLDEN RETRIEVER PUPPY gift bag and EVERYTHING :001_tt1:

Refusing to look at the camera because he's not allowed to open it:









Pretending to be a good boy before he ran off with it :nono:


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

He really does not look impressed in the first pic!! x


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

We got ours today :-D and I think i've worked out who sent it


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I think i've also worked out who sent mine


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

How did you work them out? Are we allowed to open the cards??? I've been a good girl and left mine


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Can i? Can i? Can i? Can i? Can i? 
Not that I'm excited, or impatient or anything


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sure you will be allowed to open cards just not pressies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine came today  Doo was very interested in it and now i've had to get my mum to hide it because i'm just itching to open it


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh I won't be opening the pressie, that's kiva's job  ha ha 
*rushes off to open cards*


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Ooooooo I think I know who kiva's secret santa is  
And I had to share a pic of the card, it is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> How did you work them out? Are we allowed to open the cards??? I've been a good girl and left mine


Well the address on the back helped because then I had a look at PF members map  then the clues about dogs name and age gave the rest away :-D


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I didn't think to check the map :001_huh: ha ha I suppose that's one downside of having to send recorded delivery


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Indi's came and he was very interested it the apparently very interesting box. All I got in the post was a letter of the tax man


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

When ours arrived last month I had 4 dogs trying to attack the parcel so I had to hide it pretty sharpish. I then had 4 dogs looking pretty annoyed with me :biggrin: I'm excited for xmas day now. I might get a chance to use my camera if I can work out where the rechargable bateries went.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i've opened the card and I have no idea who mines from :001_huh:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Well the address on the back helped because then I had a look at PF members map  then the clues about dogs name and age gave the rest away :-D


I thought I was being really covert & didn't put names or ages etc on the cards, but as I sent them recorded delivery I had to put my address, so a detective minded person will probably work it out pretty easily


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I thought I was being really covert & didn't put names or ages etc on the cards, but as I sent them recorded delivery I had to put my address, so a detective minded person will probably work it out pretty easily


Hmm i sent mine recorded delivery but i didn't know i had to put my address on it nor did they ask me to


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Nataliee said:


> Hmm i sent mine recorded delivery but i didn't know i had to put my address on it nor did they ask me to


Same here  I hope its got to its destination

Dora still has no parel, but im sure it will turn up soon


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Mine has no clues either but there's a part of a post code on the giant stamp!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Hmm i sent mine recorded delivery but i didn't know i had to put my address on it nor did they ask me to


same i sent mine be recorded but it didn't have my address on?

At least i know it arrived though


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

How did I miss the PF Secret Santa?  Buggerit


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Helbo said:


> How did I miss the PF Secret Santa?  Buggerit


How did you miss it is a very good question!! We haven't been able to shut up about it for weeks now!!!

If you like you can send Lily and Branston a present and I won't tell them who it's from :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Indi's mum said:


> Mine has no clues either but there's a part of a post code on the giant stamp!


off to look at the stamp and start stalking all participants :lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Well the address on the back helped because then I had a look at PF members map  then the clues about dogs name and age gave the rest away :-D


Ohhhh we threw the envelope away and im sure it did have a postcode on Nooooo!

Milllies one came with a lovely poem - But I still cant work it out  Would it be against the rules to share the poem on here? lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Hmm i sent mine recorded delivery but i didn't know i had to put my address on it nor did they ask me to





H0lly said:


> Same here  I hope its got to its destination
> 
> Dora still has no parel, but im sure it will turn up soon





pogo said:


> same i sent mine be recorded but it didn't have my address on?
> 
> At least i know it arrived though


I've always had to fill in a little sticker for recorded deliveries, must be some kind of strange local custom we have here


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Just in case my Secret Santas have been worrying I have received both of mine . Not sure when they arrived as I had them sent to my parent's house (as that is where we will be for Xmas) and this is the first time I've been round in a while.

Lovely set of presents, Mia did come for a look but she was scared of the box :









Sniff test!









Watching with interest:









She was having a good sniff of this one, so it is either food or the sender smells good :









Watching it being opened up:









Why can't I open it mummy :


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

:incazzato: it has not got any postage marks on it


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> How did you miss it is a very good question!! We haven't been able to shut up about it for weeks now!!!
> 
> If you like you can send Lily and Branston a present and I won't tell them who it's from :smilewinkgrin:


 I appreciate you trying to include me :001_tt2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't looked at Kilo's again; just stashed them away as I don't want to work out who they are from until nearer the day.....that probably makes me weird.....


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I haven't looked at Kilo's again; just stashed them away as I don't want to work out who they are from until nearer the day.....that probably makes me weird.....


Nah, I think it gives you more of a surprise that way . I'm about 99% sure I know who one of mine is now though .


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> :incazzato: it has not postage marks on it


Mine has a big 1pk gold stamp and under royal mail postage paid it has a little bit of a post code. Just the first half. 

And then my oh took it off me and hid it.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad it wasn't just me that didn't put my address on was worrying there

Anyway Jake in the box is very excited, Heidi was hiding in her bed (shes not well atm), Daisys round at my dads so she hasn't got to see them yet


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Just to let people know, I have not vanished to get out of secret santa :lol:

Mine has been sent !!! 
Sailor and Ace are still yet to recieve theirs, but with the deadline being the 1st thats not surprising but we can now count down the next week.... and if it still hasnt shown up, be prepared for worried and impatient PMs GoldenShadow


----------



## ldr (Apr 19, 2011)

I think the postman tried to deliver Oscar's secret santa present when we were at work on Friday, because we have a card saying that a parcel requiring signature needs picked up at the depot. Unfortunately we weren't able to pick it up yesterday, but hopefully we'll be able to get it tomorrow


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

We've actually moved house since the Secret Santa started so I'm hoping for a redirected parcel any day now


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

nothing here yet :crying::crying:

im more excited than the dogs 

xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rockys and Sambas present arrives today!!!!!wahooooo. Percy tried to nick every single one and rip them open, he loves presnet times. There was even a little something for their hooman!!!!
There was a sending town on the box but Im going to be a good girly and not look at the list to see who that might of been (yet anyways  )

One of Sambas presents without even opening I can tell is going to absolutely perfect for her!!!!!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

On a different forum (not pets) theres a secret santa and it's always been brilliant. People are really generous and really enter into the spirit of it. 

I'm very much the kind of person to fill a surprise parcel with lots of little gifts that I see whilst I'm out shopping...then gasp when I add up how much I've spent!! LOL

I'm still sad I missed this one  Maybe next year

Hope all your pooches get good surprises xx


----------



## ldr (Apr 19, 2011)

Picked up the parcel today and it was *was* Oscar's present!










He's very excited about them! We tried putting them on the table under the tree, but had to move them to a cupboard because he just sat next to the tree and whined because he wanted to open them :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Helbo said:


> On a different forum (not pets) theres a secret santa and it's always been brilliant. People are really generous and really enter into the spirit of it.
> 
> I'm very much the kind of person to fill a surprise parcel with lots of little gifts that I see whilst I'm out shopping...then gasp when I add up how much I've spent!! LOL
> 
> ...


Maybe we could do a Easter one, if people are up for it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ohhh I think I know who Millies SS is - I think lol hmmm :skep:

***Brain is hurting lol***


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive just seen a certain members photos of there gorgeous dog who has recently moved home with a lovely clear white star on his chest 

Its take me weeeeeks of working out!!! Im so excited as im pretty sure I know what the present is (Ive been nosing through their threads hehe) and Millie is going to looooooove it!!!


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have got a small suspicion of who might have bought my secret santa as I think someone has recieved one from the same person as me (wrapping paper), which if i was right would mean they have two dogs. Which would the narrow down the people i guessed it could be (through looking on the map and matching it with the post office address) but its a bot of a long shot and my brain hurts so I'm just gunna shut up


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm still clueless the card said they will be thinking of Enzo having lot's of fun on christmas and no doubt they will just lay about :001_huh: I need more of a clue than that :lol: thinking cap on


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Emmy333 said:


> I have got a small suspicion of who might have bought my secret santa as I think someone has recieved one from the same person as me (wrapping paper), which if i was right would mean they have two dogs. Which would the narrow down the people i guessed it could be (through looking on the map and matching it with the post office address) but its a bot of a long shot and my brain hurts so I'm just gunna shut up


But a number of us with one dog have sent / received more than one present....something else to make your brain hurt even more!! .


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dogless said:


> But a number of us with one dog have sent / received more than one present....something else to make your brain hurt even more!! .


Oh noes! thats not allowed to happen, now my brain is broken


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried to leave a clue with ours but my "helpers" were not very co operative


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried to think of a clue but my brain wouldn't work so didn't put one  haha!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I sort of left a clue but it all went wrong :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

are we allowed to open the card? :biggrin:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> are we allowed to open the card? :biggrin:


I opened mine!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> I opened mine!


hmm i dunno what to do now!!!
ill sleep on it
the thinking i mean, not the card


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I left a clue, but it wasn't very cryptic as I'm rubbish at that sort of thing!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> I left a clue, but it wasn't very cryptic as I'm rubbish at that sort of thing!


I left a clue on the ones I sent too .


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

I left clues aswell 

hope they have been spotted 


xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Willows and Rockys arrived today!!!!!
Im gonna be good and not open the cards yet eekkk!!
Is this one mine? No willow thats Percys and Sambas









What about this one? This one gotta be mine?
Yes Willow thats ones yours


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Going to go pick mine up tomorrow once I can get a lift to the depot place :thumbup1:

I tried a riddle on mine , not sure if it will be any good:skep:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Nothing here today 

xx


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Posted mine  I have included a clue, but I think I might as well of just said who it is from :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I caved and opened a card that was with one of Kilo's.....it is from someone with two dogs I reckon, based on the pawprints; one a fair bit bigger than the other. I *may* have an idea......


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I caved and opened a card that was with one of Kilo's.....it is from someone with two dogs I reckon, based on the pawprints; one a fair bit bigger than the other. I *may* have an idea......


Lol, if I had put a paw print on mine I think it would have fairly narrowed it down who sent it !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> Lol, if I had put a paw print on mine I think it would have fairly narrowed it down who sent it !


Yep....you didn't make my shortlist of possibilities .


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

We collected murphy's today , thank you so much to my secret santa (who I atill can't work out for the life of me :frown2:) The card was adorable aswell as little gift for me (really lovely thought - I accidently zoomed in too far on thecamera to really pick them up 

Here he is with his present


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well come on i need a list of lazy dogs :biggrin:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Well come on i need a list of lazy dogs :biggrin:


One springs to mind, only going off things I have read on here though 

But I couldn't possibly tell you who I thought of :cornut: ha ha

And apart from that I would probably be wrong!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> One springs to mind, only going off things I have read on here though
> 
> But I couldn't possibly tell you who I thought of :cornut: ha ha
> 
> And apart from that I would probably be wrong!


your going to make me re-read 42 pages  or do you mean the whole of Petforums :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> your going to make me re-read 42 pages  or do you mean the whole of Petforums :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


I mean petforums in general  ha ha but as I said, I could be waaaay off the mark  just read a few threads where it had been mentioned this dog can be a lazy bones


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Well come on i need a list of lazy dogs :biggrin:


Ooo I can think of one lazy dog but might be wrong


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Indi's mum said:


> Ooo I can think of one lazy dog but might be wrong


ooooh is Indi lazy or is it a bluff, double bluff oh dear my head hurts  more red wine should help :biggrin:


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> ooooh is Indi lazy or is it a bluff, double bluff oh dear my head hurts  more red wine should help :biggrin:


Indi isn't lazy, I wish.

I obviously need more wine I forgot to put, the dog I'm thinking of is brown and very handsome.

... Are we allowed to help with other peoples clues...?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> Indi isn't lazy, I wish.
> 
> I obviously need more wine I forgot to put, *the dog I'm thinking of is brown and very handsome. *... Are we allowed to help with other peoples clues...?


sort of gingery brown?


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> Indi isn't lazy, I wish.
> 
> I obviously need more wine I forgot to put, the dog I'm thinking of is brown and very handsome.
> 
> ... *Are we allowed to help with other peoples clues*...?


Lol I think you just did  I also think we is thinking of the same lazy dog


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Posted mine  I have included a clue, but I think I might as well of just said who it is from :lol:


Did you put
'Love from the tollers'


xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> Lol I think you just did  I also think we is thinking of the same lazy dog


I do hope you're not hinting that Kilo might be lazy - unless I have the wrong end of the stick  . I can think of a dog beginning with M who is often mentioned as being lazy.......


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Were we meant to leave clues? ..... Oops! Perhaps my clue can be I didn't leave any!! 

Nothing arrived yet for Lulu, But can't wait to see what clues we've been left!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Well Indi's has come from the "mystery dogs" so I'm thinking scooby and scrappy doo...


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I do hope you're not hinting that Kilo might be lazy - unless I have the wrong end of the stick  . I can think of a dog beginning with M who is often mentioned as being lazy.......


That's the one that 'Springs' to mind for me too


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Did you put
> 'Love from the tollers'
> 
> 
> xxx


No :lol: , it isn't something I've written. It's an extra present


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> That's the one that 'Springs' to mind for me too


We are thinking along the same lines there I think .


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I do hope you're not hinting that Kilo might be lazy - unless I have the wrong end of the stick  . I can think of a dog beginning with M who is often mentioned as being lazy.......


Ha ha I do recall a few posts about kilo enjoying his sleep  
But I did say I would probably be wrong   that's why I was keeping schtum


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

The m that SPRINGS to mind is not doing this I dont think  

My clue is pretty obvious now I think  

Nothing here yet  hoping postman comes before I go to work xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Balto-x said:


> The m that SPRINGS to mind is not doing this I dont think
> 
> My clue is pretty obvious now I think
> 
> Nothing here yet  hoping postman comes before I go to work xx


Oh.....back to the drawing board for me then; I think my recipients have figured out who their gifts are from....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooooh maybe I know who the lazy dog is.....I think I have (h)alf an idea......


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

No packages here.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Same here  postmans been and no parcel  

Xxx


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

We can be sad together - misery and company and all that. :lol:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha yes let's have wee cry!! Lol xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Ooooh maybe I know who the lazy dog is.....I think I have (h)alf an idea......


haha! that was my next thought too especially after seeing a recent thread!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> haha! that was my next thought too especially after seeing a recent thread!!


This is sooooo exciting .


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Mines here!! Wooooppp!! Sorry l/c u will have to cry alone xxx


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Still no presents here yet


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dora's arrived this morning , she is most upset i wont let her open it  
Ooooo excited


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

well mine had no clue so i had to google the bit of postcode then go the pf map and saw two peoples live there 

one person owns 2 dogs one named after a card the other a man who works on a ship  (look at me being cryptic )

the other has a dog named after a beer i think 


xxxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have only opened that one card - not touched the other pressie and won't allow myself to do the postcode thing.......but I REALLY want to now people have started to guess .


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I need to find a 'mini mod' :skep:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

I had to dogless i could not help it 
there was no other clue 


xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob's pressie arrived this morning so thankyou:001_wub::thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh & I'm really glad I sent them when I did as otherwise I might have sent an extra little something that would NOT have been appreciated by their hooman...... a really nasty dose of influenza which has completely ruined my week & seen me in bed for 4 days, missing a college trip to a bird & seal santuary where everyone got to hold some birds of prey:crying:
If that sounds like a poor me pity post it's because it is


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

uh oh we seem to have been rumbled.... the lack of christmassy wrappings, was so I could over spend on the actual gifts and have a guilt free mind :lol: 

Anyhow, much more pressing matters.... Sailor and Ace are still waiting, I think I even heard Sailor crying about it last night aswell :skep: so hurry up, it has nothing to do with my lack of patience at all, Sailor and Ace are genuinely distraught   .... er I mean  :crying:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im feeling quite quilty as Me / Millie didnt leave a clue as such :-( But hopefully our SS recipient can work it out as we announced when it was posted on here


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I think my clue I left was a bit too cryptic.


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

I left a clue in mine but I am not very good at this type of thing so not sure if it will be any good. 

I have been very good and not opened the card, however, the OH did and he was totally bamboozled as I did not tell him Molly was participating  cue many questions and demands to know who sent the presents, I am being accused of sending them to Molly herself. 

However, as you all have opened the card I have just read it and I am off to try and see if I can figure out who it came from!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

We figured out who sent ours, I had a hunch due to when someone said they posted, and one person sprang to min when I saw the return postcode. OH then got nosy and checked the PF map (after calling us weird when he found out about the map!) which confirmed my hunch.

Dodger is so curious about the present, he keeps going to it and having a sniff, then sitting down and looking at me to ask permission. He's not amused when I say no though. I'm so excited as it's our first chief as with him!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Indi's mum said:


> I think my clue I left was a bit too cryptic.


Think mine was quite easy.....not sure which is worse!!! I also didn't say when I posted it so that people wouldn't know that way .


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Oooooh I am so excited my secret santa parcel came this morning.
Mummy opened the parcel and took my presents out. 
When she wasnt looking I took them to my bed to hide until Christmas day. 
Thank you Secret Santa.
I left the card and riddle for mummy, I don't think she can work it out


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Lulu's has arrived!!!! Sooo excited for her! We've never done anything like this before!! Going to start working on my clues now....


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Kivas is still sitting on top of her crate staring at us, can't wait until she can open it its sooo exciting 
I would just like to say a big thank you to Goldenshadow for arranging everything! (and anyone else that helped) we have really enjoyed taking part, and it still amazes me how nice/friendly and dog mad everyone on here is  its great! 
Sorry for the ramble.......just thinking out loud


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Kivas is still sitting on top of her crate staring at us, can't wait until she can open it its sooo exciting
> I would just like to say a big thank you to Goldenshadow for arranging everything! (and anyone else that helped) we have really enjoyed taking part, and it still amazes me how nice/friendly and dog mad everyone on here is  its great!
> Sorry for the ramble.......just thinking out loud


I was really very excited when it was first mentioned  I took Millie shopping to the pet store with me to buy the present (Her first time shopping!) so it really was a special experience for us both.

Thank You GoldenShadow! x x


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Lulu thinks she may have worked out her secret Santa... Not 100% tho! 

She's mardy at the minute tho as I won't let her have them! I opened the brown packaging but they werent wrapped in Xmas paper underneath so she got a sneak peak. I had to tell her to quickly cover her eyes!! Told her I'm sending them Santa so she'll have to wait! One of them has a VERY loud squeak, so thank u secret santa!!


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Ours arrived yesterday 

I have a good idea who sent it and what it is, due to the message on the back "do not open, put in the Freezer"


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Terrier Fan said:


> Ours arrived yesterday
> 
> I have a good idea who sent it and what it is, due to the message on the back "do not open, put in the Freezer"


:lol: :lol: your Secret Santa may have placed a order with said member


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a suspicion about one of mine as I opened the card and it had "To Dogless (no more)" and two paw prints - only one person that I can recall on here has called me 'Dogless (no more)'....I am probably totally wrong though .

I haven't dared tear the other one at all as the outer wrapping is a bit torn from the rigours of the postal system and I don't want to glimpse the present before I am 'meant' to .


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought I had found who our Secret Santa is, got the area but can't find the dog yet
Heidi certainly likes the biscuits you sent in parcel, Thank you secret Santa.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been meaning to post that Jack recieved his.. The OH has hidden it as he knows what a big kid i am and i have no patience :lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Postie had nothing for the boys today 
Monday morning, I might have to chase him down and hold him hostage intil he releases information on the where abouts of the pressies ::w00t:


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought I would share a little of our shopping experience for the Secret Santa.

Dodger took me to his bestest pet shop, but he just couldn't find what he was looking for. He took himself back home and got online to search out what he hoped was the perfect gift.

Here is a pic of him doing his research:










Exhausting business this internet shopping though:



















I think he's now dreaming about opening the present he received from his own secret santa!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Was just wondering if my secret santa could get in touch with GS or Babycham and let them know whether they've sent it yet... since we've moved house we've been back to pick up post from our old house but a few other parcels my OH was expecting have gone missing  getting a bit worried


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Was just wondering if my secret santa could get in touch with GS or Babycham and let them know whether they've sent it yet... since we've moved house we've been back to pick up post from our old house but a few other parcels my OH was expecting have gone missing  getting a bit worried


Pretty certain it's been posted... Redirected mail can take forever sweet we were getting some things 10 weeks late 

Want to pm your new address in case it gets returned to sender?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Pretty certain it's been posted... Redirected mail can take forever sweet we were getting some things 10 weeks late
> 
> Want to pm your new address in case it gets returned to sender?


Will pm you now

Will also check with my neighbours as they may have taken it for us before we got our post redirected 

Moving house is more trouble than it's worth


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Still can't work out who on earth mine is from


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

SophieCyde said:


> Still can't work out who on earth mine is from


Me either


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> Still can't work out who on earth mine is from





portiaa said:


> Me either


Have you thrown the original packaging away? I cheated and used the postcode and used the member map and I think I know who mine came from even thought there was no clue. Just the mystery dogs. 
Kind of upset it's not scooby and scrappy doo though


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

sailor said:


> Postie had nothing for the boys today
> Monday morning, I might have to chase him down and hold him hostage intil he releases information on the where abouts of the pressies ::w00t:


I am getting that way as I am waiting for Alexsander the meerkat to knock at my with my own meerkat courtsey (via royal mail of course) I nearly mug the poor young postlad of a morning.

If you havnt got anything by wednesday pm your address to me and I will send them both a pressie - I know you will kinda know who its from but at least the boys will be getting a pressie ( I feel bad that Ive only just caught up with the missing post due to no broadband or phone- adverse weather in scotland was the fault we were told!!)


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

YAY!! Salor and Ace now have their pressies 
(thank you hiafa for the offer, that was really really kind of you!)

I have no idea who mine is from, but the clues are .... 

They own a printer and wear size 6 Derwent Mids in "moss/moss" colour from the muckboot company... altho the box it came in could just be a redherring :skep:
So if anyone wants to have a guess, feel free, because Im stuck for ideas!

:lol:
:idea:

Refusing to look at the postcode, because I dont want easy clues!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't believe how slow the post has been, some people on here have taken ages to receive parcels I got told were posted ages ago


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

sailor said:


> I have no idea who mine is from, but the clues are ....
> 
> They own a printer and wear size 6 Derwent Mids in "moss/moss" colour from the muckboot company... altho the box it came in could just be a redherring :skep:


erm........good luck with that!!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
the only word in there that gives me any clue is derwent, river derwent area maybe?? gawd knows!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I know I know I know 

But then I would


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

sailor said:


> YAY!! Salor and Ace now have their pressies
> (thank you hiafa for the offer, that was really really kind of you!)
> 
> I have no idea who mine is from, but the clues are ....
> ...


Im only glad you got your pressies - I couldnt have sailor and ace going without and I got my meerkat this morning - alexsander himself= oh this girl is soooo happy


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> erm........good luck with that!!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> the only word in there that gives me any clue is derwent, river derwent area maybe?? gawd knows!!


There is a river derwent that runs through Cockermouth and there is a Mosser just outside of Cockermouth- probably wayyyyy of course.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> erm........good luck with that!!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> the only word in there that gives me any clue is derwent, river derwent area maybe?? gawd knows!!





Hiafa123 said:


> There is a river derwent that runs through Cockermouth and there is a Mosser just outside of Cockermouth- probably wayyyyy of course.


I think Sailor means that the gifts came in a box that these 'Muckboot Derwent Mids' did :biggrin: Derwent Mid Muck Boots


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

I did think that at first then when Kiva said about derwent/moss I thought I was off track thinking it was just a box being used and probably the clue was there - I was never any good at cryptic treasure hunts


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I think Sailor means that the gifts came in a box that these 'Muckboot Derwent Mids' did :biggrin: Derwent Mid Muck Boots


Ha ha ha ha silly me  I read it as that was the clue in with the pressie! Duuurrr


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> erm........good luck with that!!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> the only word in there that gives me any clue is derwent, river derwent area maybe?? gawd knows!!





Hiafa123 said:


> There is a river derwent that runs through Cockermouth and there is a Mosser just outside of Cockermouth- probably wayyyyy of course.





Dogless said:


> I think Sailor means that the gifts came in a box that these 'Muckboot Derwent Mids' did :biggrin: Derwent Mid Muck Boots


:lol:

Who would have thought a box could bring soo much fun to a forum !
It proberly was not meant as a clue, most likely the only decent box that was good enough to use!

There was other clues... but hey, wheres the fun in having too many clues and guessing right in 5 seconds! 
I think I have sussed who sent it tho, because of a post wrote by a member which hinted dramatically and obviously at what I had said about what Sailor and Ace did and didnt like..... 
Feel free to trawl through posts and see if you can find it too lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who would have thought a box could bring soo much fun to a forum !
> It proberly was not meant as a clue, most likely the only decent box that was good enough to use!
> ...


I think I know someone who wears those boots........but so could loads of people on here! .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

It has come to my attention that one SS pressie has not been recieved. I have tried contacting the sender with no avail as of yet.
I wondered if anyone has any suggestions as to what we do now?



Getting closer to when we can open all our lovely gifts and I dont want one person to be left out.

x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> It has come to my attention that one SS pressie has not been recieved. I have tried contacting the sender with no avail as of yet.
> I wondered if anyone has any suggestions as to what we do now?
> 
> Getting closer to when we can open all our lovely gifts and I dont want one person to be left out.
> ...


I would be happy to donate another pressie but the post from here isn't always the fastest.....could donate some money to your / GS's paypal if either of you had time to get another?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I would be happy to donate another pressie but the post from here isn't always the fastest.....could donate some money to your / GS's paypal if either of you had time to get another?


i did wonder if that might be a nice idea, but i am aware that we are getting closer and closer to christmas and people are not so flush
mind you even if 10 people donated 50p that would be great 

Its actually Goldenshadow's Milo who hasnt recieved his gift.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nah don't worry about it guys, its fine.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> i did wonder if that might be a nice idea, but i am aware that we are getting closer and closer to christmas and people are not so flush
> mind you even if 10 people donated 50p that would be great
> 
> Its actually Goldenshadow's Milo who hasnt recieved his gift.


That is worse as GS put so much effort in here. If you PM me your paypal I am happy to donate the money if someone on the mainland has the time to send the gift x.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Nah don't worry about it guys, its fine.


No it isn't....not after all the work you have done. It can be fixed :thumbup1:.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Nah don't worry about it guys, its fine.


quiet you 
no one asked your opinion.:lol:

i was trying to work out how i could unsubscribe you from this thread!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> quiet you
> no one asked your opinion.:lol:
> 
> i was trying to work out how i could unsubscribe you from this thread!


You know I'll make your life very, very difficult if you disobey me


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> That is worse as GS put so much effort in here. If you PM me your paypal I am happy to donate the money if someone on the mainland has the time to send the gift x.


NOOOOOOO please no please no :crying:



Dogless said:


> No it isn't....not after all the work you have done. It can be fixed :thumbup1:.


Nooooooooo its fine *wails like a child*. It will turn up eventually I am sure and then Milo will have two and I feel mega guilty I can't do anymore conscience wrestling 

Its fine, honest


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> NOOOOOOO please no please no :crying:
> 
> Nooooooooo its fine *wails like a child*. It will turn up eventually I am sure and then Milo will have two and I feel mega guilty I can't do anymore conscience wrestling
> 
> Its fine, honest


Do as you have been told please GS......hush!!  .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Do as you have been told please GS......hush!!  .


Ha ha she never does hush that GS


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

No, we can't have Milo without a pressie after all GS hard work. I am happy to donate or do anything, just give me a shout and let me know if you need any help please.

And no arguing GS, there would be no pet forum secret Santa 2011 without you!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Aaaaw no  I would be happy to donate to an emergency pressie fund  if it wasnt for goldenshadow then none of our doggies would have pressies to open!

I say we all send donations to babychams paypal then babycham can send the pressie?


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I'll donate for an extra present. Only just remembered about the plan to do that at the beginning.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for your support

Im happy to get him something and send
It needs only be a tiny donation as two members have been very generous 
willowsplace @ hotmail. co .uk
is the paypal addy, please leave me a message with username  xxx


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I have sent you a message,if you could let me know what to do I will willingly donate.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> That is worse as GS put so much effort in here. If you PM me your paypal I am happy to donate the money if someone on the mainland has the time to send the gift x.





Dogless said:


> No it isn't....not after all the work you have done. It can be fixed :thumbup1:.





Kivasmum said:


> Aaaaw no  I would be happy to donate to an emergency pressie fund  if it wasnt for goldenshadow then none of our doggies would have pressies to open!
> 
> I say we all send donations to babychams paypal then babycham can send the pressie?


I'm in!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Thanks guys for your support
> 
> Im happy to get him something and send
> It needs only be a tiny donation as two members have been very generous
> ...


Done! Merry Christmas Milo! :thumbup1:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

My two haven't recieved their presents either.  I've checked with neighbours and the sorting office too.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you still need a donation V? happy to add to the fund if needed.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Do you still need a donation V? happy to add to the fund if needed.


Me also


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

L/C said:


> My two haven't recieved their presents either.  I've checked with neighbours and the sorting office too.


oh no, has Babycham or GS checked to see if they have been sent? Are you expecting one or two?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

L/C said:


> My two haven't recieved their presents either.  I've checked with neighbours and the sorting office too.


I will follow it up now, there are some people we've had little to no communication from and we've been chasing people up where possible. This is why its helpful when people say presents have arrived because I've been able to cross them off


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

If there is anyone left who has not received their presents, its important to speak up now whilst there is still a small amount of time to sort it out. Today is the last posting day for first class post to arrive I believe so we're cutting it very fine as it is.

Hopefully those that appear to have let us down will have an explanation and not just keep their presents. We didn't have any problems at all last year, very sad we have this time around 

I think this goes to show maybe next year we *should* all put 50p into a Paypal account and you cannot sign up without that. Then we have the emergency fund ready and can donate it to charity if we don't need it...


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I will follow it up now, there are some people we've had little to no communication from and we've been chasing people up where possible. This is why its helpful when people say presents have arrived because I've been able to cross them off


Our post can be a bit dodgy so I wanted to follow it up with RM first but no luck there. Waiting on 2 presents but mine are being boarded over xmas so it's not the end of the world if it comes after.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

L/C said:


> Our post can be a bit dodgy so I wanted to follow it up with RM first but no luck there. Waiting on 2 presents but mine are being boarded over xmas so it's not the end of the world if it comes after.


It will get sorted I promise. Just awaiting a response


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Thanks guys for your support
> 
> Im happy to get him something and send
> It needs only be a tiny donation as two members have been very generous
> ...


Sent a little something :thumbup1: Managed to work out how hubby Paypal account works - Feeling quite proud of myself


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Thanks guys for your support
> 
> Im happy to get him something and send
> It needs only be a tiny donation as two members have been very generous
> ...


Done :thumbup1:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

You lot are very naughty..!!

We will sort out L/C first, hopefully I might hear back from their person.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> You lot are very naughty..!!
> 
> We will sort out L/C first, hopefully I might hear back from their person.


I said my donation can be used for whoever hasn't received anything :thumbup1: So disappointing people will sign up, receive a gift and not be contactable to find out if they have even bothered posting anything :frown2: Its just not in the spirit of things :-(


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I said my donation can be used for whoever hasn't received anything :thumbup1: So disappointing people will sign up, receive a gift and not be contactable to find out if they have even bothered posting anything :frown2: Its just not in the spirit of things :-(


Its not is it 

Hopefully people have their reasons. Needless to say for next year we will probably do the 50p thing or I will try get that in if I organise it again. I am working on a list of who has posted/received all the presents so I will pop that up and people can update me if they know anything additional


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> You lot are very naughty..!!
> 
> We will sort out L/C first, hopefully I might hear back from their person.


Don't you dare not sort something for yourself!  We will make sure you get something too. :thumbup1:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

L/C said:


> Don't you dare not sort something for yourself!  We will make sure you get something too. :thumbup1:


Babycham and I are quite good friends and she regularly spoils my dogs absolutely rotten anyway Singing: Her dogs get my dog's cast offs and vice versa :lol:

I have compiled a list of people that told me they posted/received which I will put up on here in a moment, that will shed a bit of light on what is what hopefully and enable us to pinpoint things more carefully


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Babycham, as you now have a fair bit for Milo :thumbup1: I think that all of us who have donated would be happy if the rest was divided amongst all those who have not received a gift / gifts? I hate the idea of people having sent and not received a gift in return.

I do hope that I have not annoyed anyone by presuming to speak for us all.....but it seems the fair thing to do!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK you lot! If your line is in bigger font, please PM me updating if you have posted and or received your gifts! I expect you have posted on this thread and I haven't seen, but either way then I can make you small and you're all done :thumbup1:

I have to go out in a minute but when I get back later on I will send PM's out to all you large font people if I've not had updates 

Red = I am following it up 

GoldenShadow - Two Posted Two Received
Set_Nights - Two Posted Two Received
Pogo - Two Posted Two Received 
Milliepoochie - One Posted One Received
L/C - Two Posted
Sailor - Two Posted Two Received
Kaz25 - One Posted One Received
SophieCyde - One Posted One Received
Bearcub - Two Posted, On Its Way But Awaiting Postal Redirection
Kivasmum - One Posted One Received
Emmy333 - One Posted One Received
Foxyrockmeister - Two Posted Two Received
Dogless - Two Posted Two Received
xxZoexx - One Posted One Received
Mushymouth - Two Posted Two Received
Balto - Two Posted Two Received
Aurelia - One Posted One Received
Bobbyw - One Posted One Received
Pointermum - One Posted One Received
H0lly - One Posted One Received
Ldr - One Posted One Received
Indi's Mum - One Posted One Received
Babycham2002 - Two Posted Two Received
LexiLou2 - Two Posted Two Received
Terrier Fan - Two Posted Two Received
Maiisiku - Two Posted Two Received 
Portiaa - One Posted One Received
MissusMayhem - Two Posted Two Received
Hiafa123 - Two Posted Two Received
Laineyvee13 - One Posted One Received
Nataliee - One Posted One Received 
Niki - Posted Received
Fuzzymum - One Posted One Received
Tollisty - One Posted One Received
Beris - One Posted One Received
Eithne - One Posted One Received
Leah84 - Two Posted Two Received
Simplysardonic - Two Posted Two Received
Beary_clairey - Two Posted Two Received


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Babycham, as you now have a fair bit for Milo :thumbup1: I think that all of us who have donated would be happy if the rest was divided amongst all those who have not received a gift / gifts? I hate the idea of people having sent and not received a gift in return.
> 
> I do hope that I have not annoyed anyone by presuming to speak for us all.....but it seems the fair thing to do!


It will all be fine, worst case scenario I lock Babycham in the kitchen and force her to make lots of Willow's Place goodies for us all :thumbup1: :cornut:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Golden Shadow - Millie has received her pressie and has sent hers  :thumbup1:

I watching the thread closely to see her recipient received theirs hehe :thumbup1:


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me how I donate. I have a paypal account and tried several times but somehow I can't get passed page one.
Sorry I'm not that computer literate at something different.


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Indi received his


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Beris, you need to click on the header 'send money' then you fill in babychams email address that she posted, how much you are sending and what the money is for (i put it as personal, and then gift) then click submit or confirm (can't remember exact wording ) and then I think you check all the details on the next page re where it will take the money from etc... Hit confirm and you are done. Hope this helps


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Ive sent a little something. Ive only been a member since may but have really enjoyed reading about the antics of dogs and humans. 

If I dont get chance again I hope you all have a fab Christmas and all the doggies enjoy their presents ( which without doubt they all will)


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> Beris, you need to click on the header 'send money' then you fill in babychams email address that she posted, how much you are sending and what the money is for (i put it as personal, and then gift) then click submit or confirm (can't remember exact wording ) and then I think you check all the details on the next page re where it will take the money from etc... Hit confirm and you are done. Hope this helps


Thank you for information Kivasmum.
I have now sent donation. 
I'm really not very good with unfamiliar transactions!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks everyone for your generous donations. Am at work at the mo 
yes i agree we shall split the donations between those that haven't got their gifts. 
those wishing to still donate pleas send a small amount to [email protected] 
thanks to the people who have helped others in explaining how to do that. 
Vicki
x


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's a piccie of my 2 checking out there pressie and looking forward to Christmas!!!!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

P.s. Just sent donation!!!!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Only a week to go, hope everyone gets sorted and all the missing presents get replaced. 

Must say indi's listerine box is begging to be opened but my boyfriend has hid it from me.  I have no self control


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Dodger must know that the Secret Santa pressie is his under the tree = he checks on a daily basis that it is still there and has a little sniff of it!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

beary_clairey said:


> P.s. Just sent donation!!!!


Thanks beary clairey, we are doing quite well on the missing pressie front and may even me in the postition to be able to refund half or all your money back depending on the response we get 



Indi's mum said:


> Only a week to go, hope everyone gets sorted and all the missing presents get replaced.
> 
> Must say indi's listerine box is begging to be opened but my boyfriend has hid it from me.  I have no self control


Ha ha , mine are sitting looking at me, begging to be opened



bobbyw said:


> Dodger must know that the Secret Santa pressie is his under the tree = he checks on a daily basis that it is still there and has a little sniff of it! :lol:


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Its a shame to see that some people haven't received their presents. Hopefully there's some sort of explanation. Will be sending our donation once I've typed this... I'd hate to think that some people are missing out.

Not sure what's been discussed but since were so close to Xmas, if there's any extra ££ from the donations could it be used to send the replacements by special/next day delivery to ensure they get there before the big fella does his rounds?!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

niki said:


> Its a shame to see that some people haven't received their presents. Hopefully there's some sort of explanation. Will be sending our donation once I've typed this... I'd hate to think that some people are missing out.
> 
> Not sure what's been discussed but since were so close to Xmas, if there's any extra ££ from the donations could it be used to send the replacements by special/next day delivery to ensure they get there before the big fella does his rounds?!


Thats certainly an idea Niki 
I would say that if we are fortunate enough that it is just the two presents that need replacing then we could send special delivery yes  as the donations have been very generous and from many people.
I was thinking that if we had too much and only two to send we would send back half everyones donation to them.
:thumbup1:


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

If their is any money left I personally feel it is a lot of work for you to return some of the money. I would be agreeable for any monies left be retained by yourself and secret santa organisers for giving me and Heidi the pleasure and enjoyment we have had for being a part of Secret Santa.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

beris said:


> If their is any money left I personally feel it is a lot of work for you to return some of the money. I would be agreeable for any monies left be retained by yourself and secret santa organisers for giving me and Heidi the pleasure and enjoyment we have had for being a part of Secret Santa.


You could get yourself and GS and nice bottle of vino and some chocs certainly with anything you were going to return to me; won't try and speak for everyone (again ).


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> *You could get yourself and GS and nice bottle of vino and some chocs certainly with anything you were going to return to me*; won't try and speak for everyone (again ).


How much did you donate?!! I'm not sure they'd get a very nice bottle of vino or chocs with my measly donation 

 I'm with you though and Beris, I'm sure nobody minds you speaking for them either :biggrin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> How much did you donate?!! I'm not sure they'd get a very nice bottle of vino or chocs with my measly donation
> 
> I'm with you though and Beris, I'm sure nobody minds you speaking for them either :biggrin:


Nothing huge.....but with what should be left from a few of ours I reckon they can get something nice. .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

beris said:


> If their is any money left I personally feel it is a lot of work for you to return some of the money. I would be agreeable for any monies left be retained by yourself and secret santa organisers for giving me and Heidi the pleasure and enjoyment we have had for being a part of Secret Santa.





Dogless said:


> You could get yourself and GS and nice bottle of vino and some chocs certainly with anything you were going to return to me; won't try and speak for everyone (again ).





foxyrockmeister said:


> How much did you donate?!! I'm not sure they'd get a very nice bottle of vino or chocs with my measly donation
> 
> I'm with you though and Beris, I'm sure nobody minds you speaking for them either :biggrin:


Thats very lovely of you all but I think myself and GS would be very embarrassed to accept that you from you all 

Foxyrockmeister, not at all, what everyone donated made a difference and added up nicely. Dogless was very naughty and if she wasnt all the way over in NI I would be giving her a telling off 

It looks like GS will be recieving her gift for Milo now which was a big concern after all her efforts, we are just waiting on L/C's two but if no contact I will be arranging theirs tomorrow.

Vicki
x


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Thats very lovely of you all but I think myself and GS would be very embarrassed to accept that you from you all
> 
> Foxyrockmeister, not at all, what everyone donated made a difference and added up nicely. Dogless was very naughty and if she wasnt all the way over in NI I would be giving her a telling off
> 
> ...


I don't think you should feel embarrassed you have worked very hard to make sure everyone has got a present and I agree with dogless you should get a bottle of wine and some chocolates. It is just unfortunate that some people didn't receive presents but you came to the rescue.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Thats very lovely of you all but I think myself and GS would be very embarrassed to accept that you from you all
> 
> Foxyrockmeister, not at all, what everyone donated made a difference and added up nicely. Dogless was very naughty and if she wasnt all the way over in NI I would be giving her a telling off
> 
> ...


If you really won't accept it all buy a box of chocs or whatever and donate the rest to charity perhaps?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

beris said:


> I don't think you should feel embarrassed you have worked very hard to make sure everyone has got a present and I agree with dogless you should get a bottle of wine and some chocolates. It is just unfortunate that some people didn't receive presents but you came to the rescue.





Dogless said:


> If you really won't accept it all buy a box of chocs or whatever and donate the rest to charity perhaps?


I think thats lovely and a very good idea


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Glad to hear things are *nearly* sorted, I too would be more than happy for any of my donation (not that it was much ) to be used for babycham and goldenshadow to have a drink on us  you have both done a fab job, and kiva and I have thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Hope all of the presents have made it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

2 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!! I (erm, Kilo ) am very excited :thumbup1:.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

yay me too!!!
The dogs have way more pressies than me!!!
They cant wait


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Yay, dodge is excited! He has lots of presents. His gran, my mum, who really doesn't like dogs, has done him a stocking! She is staying for Christmas and I keep catching her talking to him and stroking him. Bless him, he has been great and isn't over the top with people, like he can tell.

Dodge def has the most presents, I think he knows some are his, and he checks they are still under the tree every day.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think we can assume that L/C are unfortunately lost in the post, knowing that they are in care over christmas I will make sure that something nice is sent to them after christmas


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't wait for the girls to open theirs!!!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I think we can assume that L/C are unfortunately lost in the post, knowing that they are in care over christmas *I *will make sure that something nice is sent to them after christmas


*COUGHS*

WE 

Don't you steal my thunder :lol:

We can share it :cornut:

Bearcub moved house during the SS process and her presents have been posted and are from what I can gather awaiting redirection.

Everyone else has received except for L/C for her dogs, and me for Milo


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> *COUGHS*
> 
> WE
> 
> ...


Hopefully the donated money will sort out a fab New Year present for Milo and L/C......although I am very sorry that it has to as I have said before with the amount of effort you have put in (and for L/C too of course) :frown2: .

I am going to tell Sir Kilo (once he wakes up from sleeping off his brek!) that he'd better be good today or Santa Paws may not come : .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Milo's present has arrived, perfecto timing or what


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Right so everybody know's the rules:* WE WAN'T PHOTO'S OF GIFTS BEING OPENED *


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Right so everybody know's the rules:* WE WAN'T PHOTO'S OF GIFTS BEING OPENED *


Sorry...I couldn't quite grasp what you are after......


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I took photos of my dogs with the presents they were sending ready to post in case our people can't guess who we are. I didn't do clues, I couldn't think of anything that wouldn't just give the game up


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Right so everybody know's the rules:* WE WAN'T PHOTO'S OF GIFTS BEING OPENED *


 I may have a slight problem from us as i seem to have broken my camera :frown2:

I'm trying to fix it now so hopefully our sender can see the presents being opened. (and also so my oh doesn't find out that its broken  )


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> I may have a slight problem from us as i seem to have broken my camera :frown2:
> 
> I'm trying to fix it now so hopefully our sender can see the presents being opened. (and also so my oh doesn't find out that its broken  )


Sorry to hear about your camera

Maybe you'll have to draw a picture of the opening ceremony?


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

bobbyw said:


> Sorry to hear about your camera
> 
> Maybe you'll have to draw a picture of the opening ceremony?


Now that's my kind of art! It would be a scribbly(furry) black blob with flying white bits(wrapping paper).

Only difficult part would be Indi doing a wall of death with whatever's in the paper! 

Ps oh found out I broke it and he's fixed it. You won't need to suffer my art  but feel free to imagine that.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm so excited about tomorrow  I feel like a kid again.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> I'm so excited about tomorrow  I feel like a kid again.


Me too .


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Well, Its safe to say Indi is a very grateful puppy!!

His secret santa is fantastic, Sharing these photos of him opening them now as were going to be out all day.
Have a very merry christmas everyone.










And I think thats enough 

SO thank you Santa Paws


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

And a very Merry Christmas to you Indi's Mum; lovely presents :thumbup1:.

Kilo is sleeping off his brek; then will get his walk THEN mean Mummy will make him wait until she has got the turkey in the oven.....then EVENTUALLY he will get his presents!!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Dogless said:


> And a very Merry Christmas to you Indi's Mum; lovely presents :thumbup1:.
> 
> Kilo is sleeping off his brek; then will get his walk THEN mean Mummy will make him wait until she has got the turkey in the oven.....then EVENTUALLY he will get his presents!!


I'm sure Kilo won't mind waiting. And if they're like Indi's presents they'll be worth the wait!

Just realised I didn't say what Indi got. 
There were 2 mahoosive packs of tripe! And a boomer ball which has made a real impact... Several times into my foot! But he LOVES it.


----------



## ldr (Apr 19, 2011)

Oscar would like to thank his secret santa for his *wonderful* presents! He got a stag bar, venison paddywack, a squeaky gingerbread man toy and a turkey flavoured rawhide bone and he absolutely LOVES the stag bar (which is good, because we bought him one as well, lol!). He's quite eager to get into the venison paddywack too, but mean mummy won't let him until after breakfast.

We did take photos of him with them but we haven't got them off the camera yet, so I'll come back and post those later.

Oh, and we have no idea who the presents were from, because there was no card, therefore no clues! So, perhaps if Oscar's secret santa wants to PM a clue or two to GoldenShadow to pass on, we could guess. Or just let me know who you are so we can say a proper thank you 'cause his presents were really, really perfect for him!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Ember says THANKYOU  
I am really sorry SS but i don't know who you are  You left a massive clue but I met alot of people at Discover Dogs and Ember stuck her nose into alot of bags :lol:

Is it all for me?


This looks interesting


Do you like my scarf 


and Tilly asked very nicely for this one :lol:


She got loads of stuff! All the edibles have been put away for later  .


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

We woke at 6 this morning Dora Opened her presents and has not stopped squeaking since  
She has never had a squeaky toy before, but absolutely LOVES it ! 

Thankyou SS ( i have no clue who it was tho ) xx


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well Doo wants to say a MAHOOSIVE THANK YOU to whoever sent her SS (please tell us, I really want to thank you properly ) She opened all of her presents and hasn't stopped playing with them. Thank you :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1: 
p.s. if someone would be able to tell me how to get photos off of flickr onto here, I'll upload some


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you SO much to Rupert's Secret Santa!! Oh he loves it all :001_wub: Milo hasn't opened his yet..!

Roo Roo even got a special sheet with his photo on and some lovely doggy quotes, you put in so much effort thank you so, so much :crying:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know who sent mine (no clues!!) lol But thank you very much the dogs love their stuff and were crazy for the raw hide and pigs hoof. Admitedly I couldn't stop Shiloh from taking the pigs ear and besides he really loves pigs ears. He also loved the squeeky toys and has taken them all into his crate and hidden them! Freya wanted to stay in bed today so her pic is of her in bed but here is the dogs enjoying their presents:

Freya sniffing everything:








Shiloh:








Aya:








Yuri nomming the pigs hoof:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Huge thanks to my secret Santas , you were both so generous. Mia loved her presents .

Secret Santa 1 got her a crocodile chew, pork rolls, some veggie sticks and some crunchy lamb biscuits. Mia is sulking because I have only let her have the crocodile chew so far .

Secret Santa 2 got her a sqeaky Santa teddy (who probably won't live very long ), a ball on rope toy, some homemade liver cake sweets and some biscuits and two rawhide chews .

I think I know who Secret Santa 2 is from the postage label and looking at the Pet Forums map (yes, I cheated ) but I don't know who Secret Santa 1 is, although their clue suggested they have 3 woofies .

Secret Santa 1 presents:









Choosing which one to have first:









She wasn't sure if it was a toy at first :









Then she realised it was tasty :









Checking to make sure there were no crumbs left!:









Secet Santa 2 present being opened:









Mia wanted to open her own presents!









Some teddy savaging fun!:


















Having a sniff of some tasty liver treats (I did let her have a taste too ):


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

THANK YOU secret Santas....I don't know who one of you is at all, and I *think* that Babycham may be the other one...or Foxyrockmeister at an outside guess . To be honest I don't really know at all who either of you is but would love to so that I can thank you properly.

You are also both VERY naughty :hand: as Kilo got an immense haul of stuff, all of which is absolutely perfect . He has been running about squeaking and has also just eaten his first ever cow's ear - which he very much approved of :thumbup1:.

Present number one had a squeaky egg, squeaky pig, one of Kilo's favourite squeaky balls and lots of yummy treats in it:










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








A short (dark!) video: 

Present number two had yummy treats, a Kong flyer, squeaky pig and the best rope tugger I have ever seen in it:


















A very Merry Christmas indeed to Kilo's secret santas. He is of course sleeping off the excitement of it all on the sofa! .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie would like to say a very very big thank you for her Christmas Santa Present - Thank You Dogless and Kilo :blush:




























Millie actually opened it herself and was playing with it like crazy.:thumbup1: BUT I do also have a question to ask the forum (Trying really hard not to sound ungrateful here but have had quite a stressful morning ) Is it possible for dog to be allergic to rubber? ?

Her present is a Hollee Mollee and after playing with it for 5 minutes Millie was panting, frothy at the mouth and really laboured breathing. Hubby took her outside and rubbed her tummy and tried to calm her down whilst I washed the toy just incase. As she walked into the room she jumped away from the toy scared!!!  After this she would bat it with her paw but not pick it up We left it an hour then me and Lukasz started throwing it around playing with it, Millie got excited and came to play with us But again after a few minutes she was frothing white around her mouth, dribbling and seemed distressed breathing heavy (Not panting but heavy stressed breathing) I have never seen her react like this and it was really scary so im afraid the toy is on a high shelf out of the way.:frown2:

Is it even possible to be allergic to rubber? Does the smell of it just remind her of something from her life before us?  So confused and feeling really guilty but I don't dare give it to her as her reaction to it is anything but normal :skep:

I really hope I dont sound ungrateful - Im just in shock slightly and dont understand why she reacted like she did :frown2: Bless Millie he really is 'Special'!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all!  
Well kiva finally got to rip open the box that has been taunting her for about a month ha ha 
Here's some piccies for you all, some of them are a bit blurred, turns out she's a champion present opener 


































































































And my kitchen floor once she had finished (because she had oh so much fun with the wrapping paper too!)


















So a big, HUGE thank you to kiva's secret Santa! She got a stag bar which she absolutely loves! A babble ball with tyre treads round it, she is currently throwing this round the garden  and a flashy rubber ring that she likes throwing and then watching ha ha ha

Hope you all have a fab day x


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

To my recipient if they haven't figured it out you can throw the Chinese Tupperware box away


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hallo0 pooter friends massive Merry Christmas to you and your woofers from the babycham gang

Thank you so so so much to my secret santas the dogs adore their presents!!
I can find both of the cards at the moment  so cant make at guesses at the givers but thank you sooo much 
I took Samba's around to her yesterday 
ooo whats this










mine!!1









wow thanks very much!!









Nom nom nommy









I didnt get any pics of her fave present of all which was a sqeuaky space hopper which she absolutely adores and will not put down!! 
So samba got, a santa clause toy, a space hopper, great tug toy with vinyl on and a treatie cracker.Lucky girlie


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

After our lovely walk this morning it was time for presents and the dogs got their secret santa ones before any one else got theirs.
With three of them it was a bit of a freeforal;l with everyone opening everyone elses presents!
Willow actually seemed to get the hang of opening them herself this year bless her.

Please excuse Rockys jammies, he rolled in so much fox poo out walking he had to have a full bath then he was a bit chilly despite the heating being on and part dried.
at least they are in festive red 

wow look at all these!!









im heading for the big one









mwah ha ha ha its got my name on it!!









omg giant caterpillar toy yay!!!









oooo whats this one?









open iiiiitttt









fish 4 dogs treats!! my fave (well apart from mummies  )


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

Firstly, Molly, and

Mam and Dad wish you all a very merry christmas. We all hope you have a wonderful day.










Molly with her Secret Santa presents



















As you can see it has been a long hard morning for the Mollster, who is currenly resting on the sofa after eating a big bone and some christmas treats.

Thanks to our secret santa (still don't have a clue who it is) the new frisbee is immense.

Thanks and lots of woofs

Molly

xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow look at your boys









rocky takes a break for some tea









wow nylabones









dey is mine says rocky









give me that nylabone says percy









everyones enjoyed the munchy bones









that rocky unwrapped









Percy loves his kong wubba


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ooo oooo oooo i think leah 84 is Percys and Sambas present giver!!!
Thank you sooo much
and for my choccies too
(percy unwrapped those lol)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie would like to say a very very big thank you for her Christmas Santa Present - Thank You Dogless and Kilo :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no : We may have ruined Millie's Christmas :. I have never heard of a rubber allergy but I suppose it is possible.....Kilo and I will choose Millie another present after Christmas.

I am so, so sorry .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Oh no : We may have ruined Millie's Christmas :. I have never heard of a rubber allergy but I suppose it is possible.....Kilo and I will choose Millie another present after Christmas.
> 
> I am so, so sorry .


NO NO NO NO!!! This is not how it was meant to be taken ::skep: I was just really confused and wanted to share our experience in case any one else had heard of this? (Although Hubby is convinced its just Millie being a drama queen:frown2. But drama queen or not I wont risk giving it back to her today as I cant help but think its her body telling her something to react that over the top.

Her Christmas is definitely not ruined she was fine within 10 mins of the toy being taken away, but it left us shocked and baffled.

Its going in the dishwasher minus any chemicals to see if it makes a difference lol but I don't want to stress the simple pooch lol.

Im really sorry Dogless - I'm rubbish at lying!! But you are banned from buying Millie anything  That was not my intention to moan 

***Backs off to check on potatoes***


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> NO NO NO NO!!! This is not how it was meant to be taken ::skep: I was just really confused and wanted to share our experience in case any one else had heard of this? (Although Hubby is convinced its just Millie being a drama queen:frown2. But drama queen or not I wont risk giving it back to her today as I cant help but think its her body telling her something to react that over the top.
> 
> Her Christmas is definitely not ruined she was fine within 10 mins of the toy being taken away, but it left us shocked and baffled.
> 
> ...


You aren't moaning at all - you don't do that! I just feel awful to have caused stress to you and lovely Millie.....xx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Pictures will be added later when I get round to uploading them onto the computer 

Merry Christmas all, hope Santa paws has been good too you all!  


Dexter LOVES his presents and will show them off later!  still no idea who it is though..  thank you so much, he Loves it!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Harvey and Chance want to say thank you to their secret santa!


















































































And a photo of some of the mess the boys made


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't believe Kilo's people both got him a grunty pig, least they were different colours :lol:

Singing:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can't believe Kilo's people both got him a grunty pig, least they were different colours :lol:
> 
> Singing:


ah roo roo
oh how i love you so


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ah roo roo
> oh how i love you so


Roo Roo wuvs you tooooooo :001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

It was you :thumbup1:.....no idea as you didn't leave a clue; what excellent pressies and the pigs have gone down very well indeed!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Maddie loved her pressies thankyou santa!! She got a hedgehog chew, a kong ball and some wainwrights treats  Ball is a firm fave, don't think she has had a squeaky toy before - although the squeak didn't last long  Photos will follow once i work out how to upload them off my NEW camera 

Merry Xmas everyone, and thanks to Mrs. Santa xx


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Please please please can the person who got my secret santa tell me or leave me some sort of clue! The suspense is killing me.....urm i mean Doo. Please


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

fuzzymum said:


> Maddie loved her pressies thankyou santa!! She got a hedgehog chew, a kong ball and some wainwrights treats  Ball is a firm fave, don't think she has had a squeaky toy before - although the squeak didn't last long  Photos will follow once i work out how to upload them off my NEW camera
> 
> Merry Xmas everyone, and thanks to Mrs. Santa xx


How on earth did she stop a Kong ball from squeaking?   she must have bionic jaws; what a shame .


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Please please please can the person who got my secret santa tell me or leave me some sort of clue! The suspense is killing me.....urm i mean Doo. Please  I really want to thank you in person


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Dogless said:


> How on earth did she stop a Kong ball from squeaking?   she must have bionic jaws; what a shame .


Lol, she just was chewing it and running around making it squeak and then it stopped! She has defurred half of it now, and is sound asleep with it under her chin. She even carried it all the way to the park, around the park, then back again. She loves that ball, and I have to say, I love it a little more now the squeaker has died  xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

fuzzymum said:


> Lol, she just was chewing it and running around making it squeak and then it stopped! She has defurred half of it now, and is sound asleep with it under her chin. She even carried it all the way to the park, around the park, then back again. She loves that ball, and I have to say, I love it a little more now the squeaker has died  xxx


Kilo has been alternating between squeaky pigs and and egg today...when he has bothered to stay awake that is .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Kilo has been alternating between squeaky pigs and and egg today...when he has bothered to stay awake that is .


Mine are totally gone
Long walk this morning, opening their pressies, visitors round, dinner. its done them in and they are fast a kip


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Hope everyone having a good Christmas.
Heidi is delighted with her presents she is very grateful to secret santa.
She has now settled down after Christmas lunch as can be seen with the photo but is keeping a beady eye on her new toy and lead.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Rocco and Hiafa waiting patiently for their presents in the 1st picture. We got some Rocco snacks:biggrin::biggrin: bubbles (weather has been rainy today so will keep them for a nicer day),some duck necks (never in my life have I seen these) some chicken flavoured treats and some tiny tiny bone shaped treats which have been just an excellent size for our latest addition who arrived 48hrs ago - Ellie the mini dachsund ( she is in the 2nd pic with the bag of ducks necks). All are sharing their treats and there has been no refusal.

There has been no complaints from my lot - its been lickety lips time all around.:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Please Kilo's other ss...reveal yourself - I am curious!!...unless you don't want to of course .

Mine guessed due to my cunning rhyme on the labels!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Rocco and Hiafa waiting patiently for their presents in the 1st picture. We got some Rocco snacks:biggrin::biggrin: bubbles (weather has been rainy today so will keep them for a nicer day),some duck necks (never in my life have I seen these) some chicken flavoured treats and some tiny tiny bone shaped treats which have been just an excellent size for our latest addition who arrived 48hrs ago - Ellie the mini dachsund ( she is in the 2nd pic with the bag of ducks necks). All are sharing their treats and there has been no refusal.
> 
> There has been no complaints from my lot - its been lickety lips time all around.:thumbup1::thumbup1:


Glad you like them


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Loved seeing everyone's doggies opening their secret santas! Didn't take part this year, maybe next year when things are better (I'm optimistic!)
Lots of very generous members on here and just as many happy doggies!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> Glad you like them


We had quite a laugh cos the translation tag had fallen onto the floor and we hadnt seen it - husband and my mother ( yep mrs pan scourer) had a discussion that either they had been bought at a continental market or they were in the forces ( Miss marple and sherlock Holmes eat your heart out), meanwhile the dogs would have mugged the queen to get to the treats.

Hope chance and harvey had a good day.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hiafa123 said:


> We had quite a laugh cos the translation tag had fallen onto the floor and we hadnt seen it - husband and my mother ( yep mrs pan scourer) had a discussion that either they had been bought at a continental market or they were in the forces ( Miss marple and sherlock Holmes eat your heart out), meanwhile the dogs would have mugged the queen to get to the treats.
> 
> Hope chance and harvey had a good day.


What did you get this year? Mop? Brush? Packet of 5 multicoloured dishcloths? .

I was thinking 'Zooplus' when I saw your ss pressies - they are great!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> We had quite a laugh cos the translation tag had fallen onto the floor and we hadnt seen it - husband and my mother ( yep mrs pan scourer) had a discussion that either they had been bought at a continental market or they were in the forces ( Miss marple and sherlock Holmes eat your heart out), meanwhile the dogs would have mugged the queen to get to the treats.
> 
> Hope chance and harvey had a good day.


Yer i started wrapping them and then thought you might get confused as to what they are, so thought i'd best put in a tag to say what they were :lol:



Dogless said:


> What did you get this year? Mop? Brush? Packet of 5 multicoloured dishcloths? .
> 
> I was thinking 'Zooplus' when I saw your ss pressies - they are great!!


Ahhh good old zooplus!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Dear Millie

Fankoo very much for my Christmas present. My mummy made me wait for lots of days but I woz allowed to open it today. I woz very excited as it smelt good, I got the hang of how to open it pretty quick too. Daddy woz pointing the little box thing at me muttering about Pet Forum pictures so I have put some on here for you to see.

I fink I am pretty handsome in the pics and mummy says so too.

I love the presents - ducks and chews are my favourite! I have never had a duck that quacks though, it scared me the first time, but I'm a big tough boy so I'm not scared now. I love chews, I'm pretty hungy now actoolly, but mummy doesn't seem to have noticed even though I am staring at the packet. Will have to try harder.

It is pretty tiring to open presents isn't it? Do you like the video of me with ducky? I'm pretending to be friends with him, but if he tries that quacking business again I may have to chew him a bit!

Fankoo lots and lots and Merry Christmas to you and your hoomans
Love
Dodger x





































*PLAY ME*







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> What did you get this year? Mop? Brush? Packet of 5 multicoloured dishcloths? .
> 
> I was thinking 'Zooplus' when I saw your ss pressies - they are great!!


Nooooo she excelled herself(with a few suggestions from me) a meerkat fro my garden ( I have a thing for them) handbag and a bathroom cabinet (well I bought this a couple of weeks ago and she gave me the money) so i had definite win win ..... its when she is left to her own devices that she is dangerous


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Right sorry for my lateness on here, christmas is crazy with the kids and just got in form the in-laws 

Well Enzo's SS a big *THANK YOU* you really spoiled him, he will be sharing with Shelby :thumbup1: Sorry for the rubbish photo's i drunkenly left my camera in my SIL car when she dropped us home  So this are taken on my phone.

Mum can i PLEASE open these now ! 









Well this is mine and i'm off :biggrin:








Well if his off i'm going to have these 








Enzo with his horde








Showing off his new collar and already having a chew on his tuggy








What do you want mum i'm busy !








Enzo presents was a lovely festive green collar, a tuggy rope, spikey wobbly ball teeth cleaner banana scented ! and a festive gift bag which has a pig's ear, filled hoof, a roast bone and beef strips no wonder Shelby was staright onto that present :lol: 
Please own up SS 

Hey Dogless (no more) merry christmas


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Hey Dogless (no more) merry christmas


IT WAS YOU :.....I had no idea at all . Thank you, thank you, thank you for Kilo's presents they are absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

bobbyw said:


> Dear Millie
> 
> Fankoo very much for my Christmas present. My mummy made me wait for lots of days but I woz allowed to open it today. I woz very excited as it smelt good, I got the hang of how to open it pretty quick too. Daddy woz pointing the little box thing at me muttering about Pet Forum pictures so I have put some on here for you to see.
> 
> ...


Happy Christmas Dodger 

Its been such a tiring day - Mummy is soooooo pleased to see your gorgeous photos and that you like the ducky :thumbup1: and well done for knowing it was me - We forgots to leave clues  Im a novice at k9 secret santa 

She was a lil nervous of buying you toys as we knows they can be scary  but ducky was christmassy and softy :thumbup1:

I think your mummy said you likey fish and chips but mum said they dont post well what ever that means - bah 

The chewies are scrum yum - Im only allowed them on very special occasions 

I was very brave and went in the car specially to go to the pet store to find the ducky - I knew mummy would buy the wrong treats if i didnt go :skep:

You looks very fluffy in your photos - I hopes you had a very woofy christmas :thumbup1:

Love Millie x x


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Dear Santa Paws ,
Thank you so much for my presents! I love them , and they're lovely and squeaky , my favourites! (humans said they've had a headache all day:cornut and the treats are great , I love them although mum insisted I did tricks for them :skep: Its like I'm in a circus honestly

anyway here is me with my present 








I didn't want to get my paws dirty so mum opened it for me , I just observed :thumbup1: but I was very happy with what came out!!!!!!
(you can see me watching over proceedings ) 








and here is a video of me playing with one of them , I really love them :cornut:
[youtube_browser]FH5XHOORrRU[/youtube_browser]

THANK YOU SO MUCH SANTA PAWS

love and licks ,
Murphy xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I still have no idea who our SS was. Even with the process of elimination. Im so glad the recipient of ours was happy. It was fun x


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

glad dora liked her squeaky toy!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Ahhh it was a fellow Boxer owner  She LOVES it , all the other squeakers have been de-squeaked, this one seems to have lasted . 

Thankyou very much , the neighbours on other hand are NOT thanking you LOL,


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

lol roxy absoluley loves squeakers so figured dora might too .
once roxy knows how to get the toy ro squeak thats it... doesnt stop unless we confiscate it.
n i went for something a bit harder as i know softer toys with sqeakers dont last long at all


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I thought I was being really covert & didn't put names or ages etc on the cards, but as I sent them recorded delivery I had to put my address, so a detective minded person will probably work it out pretty easily


I'm certainly no miss maple but I think, maybe, Indi owes you a big thank you.x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I gave Shelby the filled hoof and Enzo the pig ear. Shelby was in the kitchen, i just went back out their and gagged on the smell :yikes: it is disgusting ! Shelby is now in the garden with it !


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Was my (urrrm, doo's) ss Set_Nghts? If it was THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! Doo loves her pressies and we really really appreciate them:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:. If not..... I'll be in that corner, sulking because I still can't work it out


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an little idea of who my SS was I just need to investigate slightly (unless they want to own up?) My OH took delivery of the origional parcel and admitted yesterday morning he 'may' have thrown a card away accidentally with the origional wrapping so SS if you left clues I'm sorry my OH ruined it!!!!

Anyway Lexi and Bosley LOVE their presents the rudolph space hopper has been squeak on repeat since yesterday morning and the ball/rope toy have had to endure a couple of 'tugs of war' but their favourite by a long long was is the kong squeaky balls, they both took one to bed with them last night and we were woken at 3 am to a squeak fest......I don't think Bosley has ever had a squeaky toy and he is in love with them.....so a HUGE thank you from my doggles they had a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Maiisiku said:


> I don't know who sent mine (no clues!!) lol But thank you very much the dogs love their stuff and were crazy for the raw hide and pigs hoof. Admitedly I couldn't stop Shiloh from taking the pigs ear and besides he really loves pigs ears. He also loved the squeeky toys and has taken them all into his crate and hidden them! Freya wanted to stay in bed today so her pic is of her in bed but here is the dogs enjoying their presents:
> 
> Freya sniffing everything:
> 
> ...


:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

No Pic's unfortunately as i can't find the lead for my camera 

Thank you Babycham2002 for the treat hamper.

I actually will admit that i forgot it was in the freezer. I took it out last night to defrost and they had some of the treats this morning


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Lily and Branston say a MASSIVE thank you for their pressies (not a pan scourer in sight  )!!!

They absolutely loved them, they had a pack of 2 pigs ears each (1 each consumed straight away) a chewy 'ho ho ho' rope toy each, which they absolutely LOVED.... I'm afraid that is past tense as sadly they are no more  They really did enjoy them though and they lasted a full 24 hours, which is 'pretty' good going for my master destroyers! They also had a tin of sardines each, which they will be having this afternoon.

Oh and I got a pressie too....... a box of poo bags!! :thumbup1:

Obviously I have taken loads of photos (got a new camera from hubby for xmas!) but we're still at my parents house at the mo so haven't got round to working out how to get them from camera to computer, but I promise to post them on here later!

Thank you thank you again Scourer lady for our lovely pressies


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

My lot haven't been given theirs to open yet as they were all a bit overwhelmed with everything that went on yesterday, plus Jake decided to over induldge himself! 
He had chicken with his brekkie, then had a dentastix for "brunch", then ate the skins that the other dogs had taken off the deer shanks, then he went round my dads and decided to help himself to some dog chocolates that had been left on the side and then pinched a smacko off his son, so he spent most of the night in the garden! 
But i shall give them their prezzies to open in a min and get some pics


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Emmy333 said:


> Was my (urrrm, doo's) ss Set_Nghts? If it was THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! Doo loves her pressies and we really really appreciate them:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:. If not..... I'll be in that corner, sulking because I still can't work it out


Hehe, mayyybe . Did you like my clue? I'm glad you liked them , I was fretting over what to get her. Mia loves those toys with squeaky pockets (I got her a Santa one).

Edit to say: If you are trying to upload photos from flickr then if you click on your photo on flickr there should be a drop down menu above it called "share". If you click on that then choose "Grab the HTML/BBCode", select the BBCode option and one of the Medium sizes then just copy all the code into the box onto your post here .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What clues did we all use and why? I am curious....

I used: "From a big red dog with a star on his chest, I thought I'd send you one of the toys that I like the best".

And: "From a big red dog with a star on his chest, I thought I'd send you some of the things that I like the best".

One of my recipients guessed very early on....the other took a little longer but I was sussed before the day!! Must try harder next year .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oooo oooo oooowas Willow and Rockys SS the real SS?
Simplysardonic!!!!

Thank you so much, they love all their presents they were just perfect for them



xxx
xx
x


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Is one of my Secret Santas Niki ? I'm pretty sure she is but not quite 100%.

The other I still don't know other than I think they have 3 dogs . I shall have to do some more investigating!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

No clue with mine  

I used Alaskan malamute labels on mine xxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I put "To dogless (no more) " in the card as i said they should be called that on here a while back when talking about being able to change user names in a thread :lol: and signed with two very uncooperative dog paw prints  

Still don't know who mines from, only clue was their dog was lazy :biggrin:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

So I have narrowed down my other SS (I think ) to:

Babycham2002
Tollisty
Nataliee
Maiisiku
simplysardonic

Not very good am I .


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Dogless said:


> What clues did we all use and why? I am curious...


I used an anagram of my pf name but apparently my stupid hand writing made the 'u' look like and 'o' 

And ours only came from the mystery dogs but the address and post code said Norfolk so I think it was simplysardonic. Maybe.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

My clue i got was 'from your secret santa bear!' so i think it may be Beary_clairey?


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

pogo said:


> My clue i got was 'from your secret santa bear!' so i think it may be Beary_clairey?


Or Bearcub ?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I met Ember's SS at Discover dogs. I remember meeting someone from here, but I can't remember who that was 


My clue was a little plastic duck keyring


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> I met Ember's SS at Discover dogs. I remember meeting someone from here, but I can't remember who that was
> 
> My clue was a little plastic duck keyring


Ducky?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

We left paw prints as a clue, apart from the dogs decided they'd rather walk all over the present and make it look messy, so yeh


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> What clues did we all use and why? I am curious....
> 
> I used: "From a big red dog with a star on his chest, I thought I'd send you one of the toys that I like the best".
> 
> ...


To begin with i thought it may of been Holly's Dora the Boxer.

But then I noticed Kilo's 'star' in some photos you posted :thumbup1:

Was a fantastic clue - I completely forgot to leave one on ours lol


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Or Bearcub ?


Aye but the time's seem to match as to when she sent hers and then mine arriving


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok my lot opened theirs, well actually 1 of the presents went missing so i got up to check and this was what i found...









Waiting patiently to open their prezzies








Ooo whats we gots
















MINE

















Yay bubbles








All mine








We waiting nicely giv us da tweats now








Ok now? 








Thank you SS :thumbup1:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I sent a little rhyme with kiva's  
Our recipient has said they think they know who sent theirs but havent named names yet, so don't know if I should post the little ditty yet   
Is this where we reveal ourselves? Never done this before ha ha ha


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I sent a little rhyme with kiva's
> Our recipient has said they think they know who sent theirs but havent named names yet, so don't know if I should post the little ditty yet
> Is this where we reveal ourselves? Never done this before ha ha ha


We know its you!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha BUSTED!!!!!!!! 
well in that case, this is what I sent with ours.....maybe I'll make it less obvious next year  lol

Here are some gifts for you all to enjoy, there may be some treats, a ball or a toy. 
You don't know who I am, so I will give you a clue
I am only young so I like to chew!
My name is Irish, but spelt more funky,
I am a large breed dog so mum won't let me get chunky! 

I hope you like your gifts and have a happy Christmas,
I have sent them with love and a big wet kiss! 

 

Ps Kiva said she hopes they enjoyed jumping around after bubbles as much she does


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

The girls opened their presses on Boxing Day as we had all the family together.

My nephews and nieces were keen to watch them open them although Bella was very camera shy :




























They love their pressies and are tucking into their nylabones now. The fish treats went down a storm!!!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha BUSTED!!!!!!!!
> well in that case, this is what I sent with ours.....maybe I'll make it less obvious next year  lol
> 
> Here are some gifts for you all to enjoy, there may be some treats, a ball or a toy.
> ...


Haha, i cheated and used the map. 
My doglets said thank you very much, and erm so did Max by the looks of it 
Daisy went mad for the bubbles she was trying to jump on them, and she LOVES the kong, Heidi likes the santa to play tug of war with and Jake is keeping a watchful eye on the treats


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Indi's mum said:


> I used an anagram of my pf name but apparently my stupid hand writing made the 'u' look like and 'o'
> 
> And ours only came from the mystery dogs but the address and post code said Norfolk so I think it was simplysardonic. Maybe.


IT WAS YOU! :thumbup1:

Thank you so much for our presents!  and sorry for reading your handwriting wrong


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> Hehe, mayyybe . Did you like my clue? I'm glad you liked them , I was fretting over what to get her. Mia loves those toys with squeaky pockets (I got her a Santa one).
> 
> Edit to say: If you are trying to upload photos from flickr then if you click on your photo on flickr there should be a drop down menu above it called "share". If you click on that then choose "Grab the HTML/BBCode", select the BBCode option and one of the Medium sizes then just copy all the code into the box onto your post here .


Yay, yes we both love it! I've been looking at those toys for ages wondering whether to get her one and she loves it! It did take me a little while to understand the clue lol, I had to ask my mum for help  Doo and Mia can have matching toys yay 
Thanks, I'll upload some pics either tonight or tomorrow morning 
Thank you from me and doo


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

The clue we left was very blatant but if not spotted then impossible .


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> Hehe, mayyybe . Did you like my clue? I'm glad you liked them , I was fretting over what to get her. Mia loves those toys with squeaky pockets (I got her a Santa one).
> 
> Edit to say: If you are trying to upload photos from flickr then if you click on your photo on flickr there should be a drop down menu above it called "share". If you click on that then choose "Grab the HTML/BBCode", select the BBCode option and one of the Medium sizes then just copy all the code into the box onto your post here .


Yay, yes we both love it! I've been looking at those toys for ages wondering whether to get her one and she loves it! It did take me a little while to understand the clue lol, I had to ask my mum for help  Doo and Mia can have matching toys yay 
Thanks, I'll upload some pics either tonight or tomorrow morning 
Thank you from me and doo


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> IT WAS YOU! :thumbup1:
> 
> Thank you so much for our presents!  and sorry for reading your handwriting wrong


Glad murphy liked them. And if it's any consolation Indi broke his egg after a few days so it doesn't squeak anymore 

Ps hope your present fitted And wasn't sure if you had pierced ears. And it's all hand made.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy Bank Holiday everyone!

Bit late posting but Rascal loved his pressies and sends a big woof and waggy tail to his Secret Santa. He had his favourite things - balls and a "veggie" hedgehog  

(Will post pics when OH has downloaded from the camera - it looks like all the doggies had a great time and there are some fab pictures)


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

beary_clairey said:


> The girls opened their presses on Boxing Day as we had all the family together.
> 
> My nephews and nieces were keen to watch them open them although Bella was very camera shy :
> 
> ...


I'm glad they liked them, I'm sure you would know it's me since all my dogs names are in the card (as if that wasn't a huge hint) 

Whoever did mine really needs to tell me so I can say thank you properly. I really have no idea who it is!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> Is one of my Secret Santas Niki ? I'm pretty sure she is but not quite 100%.
> 
> The other I still don't know other than I think they have 3 dogs . I shall have to do some more investigating!


Aw u guessed! Even with my lack of clues! Damn PF map! Hope everything was ok, I found it really hard buying for a big doggy!

Lu-Lu says a big thanku to her SS! She got a cuddly lion with squeaky tummy, a tug rope toy and a squeaky space hopper toy. My god that space hopper is loud! I've never heard anything like it!

She really got the hang of opening her pressies this year, so much so that she decided to 'help' everyone else!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

My recipient hasn't posted on here yet so I can't say what my clue was as I don't know if they've worked it out yet.... although I thin kit was pretty obvious!!

The clue I received was 'I can be found on Northern Israel' and 'My name is the same as Madonna's son' After a bit of trawling I worked out that it was Hiafa123 as she has a dog named Hiafa and a dog named Rocco :thumbup1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> My recipient hasn't posted on here yet so I can't say what my clue was as I don't know if they've worked it out yet.... although I thin kit was pretty obvious!!
> 
> The clue I received was 'I can be found on Northern Israel' and 'My name is the same as Madonna's son' After a bit of trawling I worked out that it was Hiafa123 as she has a dog named Hiafa and a dog named Rocco :thumbup1:


They were good clues from your ss :thumbup1:.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I think we have worked out our Secret Santa.
Heidi would like to say a big big thank you to Murphy's mummy, Sophiecyde, for her lovely presents.
She had her new lead on yesterday as we walked to the beach and where Heidi goes so does Polly the parrot. Heidi sends Murphy a big big kiss .

I think the recipient of our prezzies has guessed their secret Santa. I think my clue was a bit obvious!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Terrier Fan said:


> No Pic's unfortunately as i can't find the lead for my camera
> 
> Thank you Babycham2002 for the treat hamper.
> 
> I actually will admit that i forgot it was in the freezer. I took it out last night to defrost and they had some of the treats this morning


Glad you liked the hamper Terrierfan BUT Your SS wasnt me  
Your person had problems with what they originally ordered from somewhere so they asked me to send you the hamper 

I can definitely say that anyone who thinks there's may have been me so far definitely was not :biggrin:

Vicki


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm glad my SS liked her present

Dexter LOVED his and I'd like to say a massive thank you too whoever sent mine!  (I can't work it out  so feel free to name yourself! )

Dexter got a safestix and some natures menu dog treats which have gone down great! thanks again! 

A few pictures to follow..




























One more time mum? please? 



























Thank you so much, He won't leave it alone!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

beris said:


> I think we have worked out our Secret Santa.
> Heidi would like to say a big big thank you to Murphy's mummy, Sophiecyde, for her lovely presents.
> She had her new lead on yesterday as we walked to the beach and where Heidi goes so does Polly the parrot. Heidi sends Murphy a big big kiss .
> 
> I think the recipient of our prezzies has guessed their secret Santa. I think my clue was a bit obvious!


It wasn't too blatant Beris  
The fur as white as new fallen snow, and eyes and nose as black as the wings of a crow, made me look on your profile to see if you had written anything about training GSD's and luckily you had! 

But on behalf of kiva I would like to say a MASSIVE thank you! The babble ball never shuts up because she is always rolling it around, and she loves laying on the couch chewing her stag bar on a night :thumbup1: and the flashing rubber ring gets a toss about regularly too! Very thoughtful and much enjoyed presents, so thank you x


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

My clues were ...from H and C. So I spent a good few hours thinking who they could be from..I pondered whilst washing the dishes..hoovering....driving..and then sat down and looked through the posts and worked out it was harvey and chance.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> My recipient hasn't posted on here yet so I can't say what my clue was as I don't know if they've worked it out yet.... although I thin kit was pretty obvious!!
> 
> The clue I received was 'I can be found on Northern Israel' and 'My name is the same as Madonna's son' After a bit of trawling I worked out that it was Hiafa123 as she has a dog named Hiafa and a dog named Rocco :thumbup1:


I was struggling for clues... I had already sent the parcel off when I revealed to all my mothers faux pas otherwise I could have just been like the milk tray advert man who left a box of choccies as his calling card...mine would have been a pan scourer:001_tt2:


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Some Pics :thumbup1:

IMAG0200 by ehawkins1994, on Flickr
Are these really mine?

IMAG0195 by ehawkins1994, on Flickr
What, all of them?!

IMAG0197 by ehawkins1994, on Flickr
Even this one?

IMAG0198 by ehawkins1994, on Flickr
I'm just gunna take it quick before you tell me they're not really mine

IMAG0210 by ehawkins1994, on Flickr
If they're in the garden, they're mine

IMAG0205 by ehawkins1994, on Flickr
I'm not coming in mummy, these are my toys

IMAG0209 by ehawkins1994, on Flickr
Muuuummmmyyy, I wanna play with them, stop taking flashies of them!!

IMAG0216 by ehawkins1994, on Flickr


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

ok so i think my first ss is fuzzymum.....
but no frickin idea who sent us the second one..

roxy loves her toys so much and the kong squeaky ball..
she loved all her prezzies.
can my other ss please reveal as i have no idea


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just a couple of pics for Rascal's secret santa - he's going to put his paws on the line and send a big woof to Benny 

Rascal did get a new posh collar from his human lady too


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Maiisiku said:


> I'm glad they liked them, I'm sure you would know it's me since all my dogs names are in the card (as if that wasn't a huge hint)
> 
> Whoever did mine really needs to tell me so I can say thank you properly. I really have no idea who it is!


Well the girls really loved their pressies! Thank you very much, they adored the fish treats and ate the first bag in 5 mins. Nylabones are always a hit and they are nomping on them as I type this post.:thumbup1:

I haven't seen any posts from my recipient, I hope their doggies liked their treats!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

beary_clairey said:


> Well the girls really loved their pressies! Thank you very much, they adored the fish treats and ate the first bag in 5 mins. Nylabones are always a hit and they are nomping on them as I type this post.:thumbup1:
> 
> I haven't seen any posts from my recipient, I hope their doggies liked their treats!


Mine love nylabones too and they last ages so it's always good


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

laineyvee13 said:


> Just a couple of pics for Rascal's secret santa - he's going to put his paws on the line and send a big woof to Benny
> 
> Rascal did get a new posh collar from his human lady too


Damn, you got me  I'm glad he liked them! Was some job finding a hedgehog for him but happened to pop in to my vets one day and they sell them! Was going to cost so much just to get one delivered from internet! Got Benny one of the crocodiles and he sicked it up a few hours later 

Benny is glad Rascal liked his presents


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Finally I've had the chance to sit down for 5 minutes (it's been a mad few days!) and get the pics off of my new camera so you can see Lily and branston enjoying their SS pressies:

Branston opening his:










and Lily getting stuck in to hers:










Nearly done it!



















Ooooh PIGS EARS!!! Give it here!!










Just need to get through the plastic...



















Tucking in to a pigs ear each:










and now onto the rest of our pressie





































"Lily, you've chewed a hole already!"










"Sorry Dad, I likes it"










Nom nom nom



















"Gimme yours!"










All this chewing is tiring



















"We're really sorry Hiafa123 but we DID love our pressies, just not sure what happened to them... one minute they were here and then they were gone  "



















We had our sardines yesterday and we still have one pigs ear each too. Thanks again for our fabulous pressies.

Oh and mum says thanks for hers too!!!












Still been no posts from my SS recipients.... hope you liked your pressies if you're out there!!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Part of our present was Rocco pizzles. The packet was out as we were off to the vets with Ellie so they were allowed one each whilst we were out, anyway mother picked up the packet and said ohh look Rocco treats, whats a pizzle? I was just about to say****** when husband butted in and said turkey twizlers for dogs... I suppose ignorance is bliss


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Finally I've had the chance to sit down for 5 minutes (it's been a mad few days!) and get the pics off of my new camera so you can see Lily and branston enjoying their SS pressies:
> 
> Branston opening his:
> 
> ...


Really glad they enjoyed their presents...the fun is in destroying them


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hiafa123 said:


> Really glad they enjoyed their presents...the fun is in destroying them


My sister sent Rascal a squeeky Rudolph who has "lost" his felt antlers already


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

niki said:


> Aw u guessed! Even with my lack of clues! Damn PF map! Hope everything was ok, I found it really hard buying for a big doggy!
> 
> Lu-Lu says a big thanku to her SS! She got a cuddly lion with squeaky tummy, a tug rope toy and a squeaky space hopper toy. My god that space hopper is loud! I've never heard anything like it!
> 
> She really got the hang of opening her pressies this year, so much so that she decided to 'help' everyone else!


Hehe, yes, I was naughty cheating but it is nice to be able to thank someone directly . Mia loved her presents, she had great fun opening her teddy and he is still surviving! She has been sharing her sweeties with my parents dogs as he was jealous at not getting any . She had a great Christmas all round so thank you.

Thank you to her other SS as well who I still haven't identified .


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Erm true blonde here = can someone tell me where the pF map is - yep I know its probably staring me in the face


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Erm true blonde here = can someone tell me where the pF map is - yep I know its probably staring me in the face


It's one of the stickys on the dog chat page I think about halfway down.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> It's one of the stickys on the dog chat page I think about halfway down.


Told you it would be staring me in the face:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Told you it would be staring me in the face:lol::lol::lol:


But it you weren't looking for it you would have found it straight away


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Hehe, yes, I was naughty cheating but it is nice to be able to thank someone directly . Mia loved her presents, she had great fun opening her teddy and he is still surviving! She has been sharing her sweeties with my parents dogs as he was jealous at not getting any . She had a great Christmas all round so thank you.
> 
> Thank you to her other SS as well who I still haven't identified .


Glad Mia liked her prezzies


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Glad you liked the hamper Terrierfan BUT Your SS wasnt me
> Your person had problems with what they originally ordered from somewhere so they asked me to send you the hamper


Thank you to you for making nice treats which my dogs loved and a thank you to my secret santa.

I still haven't heard yet whether the dogs i bought for liked their presents.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Nataliee said:


> Glad Mia liked her prezzies


It was you ?! Heh, you were on my short list ! Thank you so much  Mia loved her presents. Must have been funny buying for such a big dog with yours being so little .


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> It was you ?! Heh, you were on my short list ! Thank you so much  Mia loved her presents. Must have been funny buying for such a big dog with yours being so little .


It was us  
haha well... for some reason I thought you had a jrt, so I went and bought some little rawhide chews and a cupcake toy, so when I decided to double check what breed you had and was told great dane I was laughing for a while. I wanted to get her a toy too but hadn't a clue what would be safe enough for a dane


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Nataliee said:


> It was us
> haha well... for some reason I thought you had a jrt, so I went and bought some little rawhide chews and a cupcake toy, so when I decided to double check what breed you had and was told great dane I was laughing for a while. I wanted to get her a toy too but hadn't a clue what would be safe enough for a dane


Haha . Well she was more than happy with her treats, she is a gob monster!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I am still completely clueless as to who sent ours as she or he hasn't shown themselves! LOL So I will just say thank you very much on Yuri, Aya, Shiloh and Freya's behalf they all loved their pressies and are still enjoying them


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I need to reread the thread to see if our SS has guessed but the clue I put in the card was along the lines of
"Consider yourself one of the family"


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry its late and lacking in pics, but still having net woes 

Sailor and Ace LOVED their gifts! 

Sailor got extremely giddy and was growling in happiness (he growls when he plays) as he ripped open his gifts... of all his toys, the candy cane squeaky sent him mental LOL he was bouncing of the walls with it and kept growling at me wagging his tail and doing play bows, wanting me to play chase and try to steal his squeaky :lol:
We are still working on the brain train game, Sailor loves to work things out... but at 100 million miles an hour... its hard to restrain him from diving on the board and knocking it flying... but his really working on his patience and he has been very very very very keen to work it out. 

Ace loved his treat ball! When he opened it, I had to actually fight him to get the pack of venison off him ... Im talking head lock and extreme bribes  (same happened with the fish treats  :lol:

The treat ball has actually come in great use for when his having one of his anxious moments and thinks Im abandoning him ... (like when I have to walk Sailor on his own). With his love of treats and balls... he seems to forget the word around him ! 

and the balls ... OMG Sailor and Ace LOVED the balls.... 

picture the scene... one ball obsessed dog, one squeak obsessed dog... 6 (i think) squeak tennis balls... and one excited ball throwing owner... al stuck in a kitchen :lol:

I was kicking the balls around, as Sailor and Ace were racing around trying to catch them... Sailor had 3 squeaky tennis balls in his mouth... Ace had two in his... and I had one under my foot.... the noise of all the squeaking as they chewed on theirs and I trod on mine ... I think the neighbours must have thought we were actually killing our Christmas lunch ourself  
But the dogs thoroughly enjoyed it, tails were wagging long after they killed the squeaks... tennis balls went from squeaky to "puffy" in a matter of minutes!


Oh and Sailor and Aces pet Hooman was thirlled with the malteasers  

Thank you very much secret santa... I thought it might be set-night ?  hope I am correct or I can forget my life long ambition of being the next sherlock holmes


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Maiisiku said:


> Well I am still completely clueless as to who sent ours as she or he hasn't shown themselves! LOL So I will just say thank you very much on Yuri, Aya, Shiloh and Freya's behalf they all loved their pressies and are still enjoying them


it was me


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Forgot to mention... the happy destruction toy has not been destroyed! ...YET 
Because Sailor and Ace got alittle protective over it, both wanting it and it caused abit of a scrap. So not sure who I should let have the happy destruction toy! Intil we decide, it has been hidden


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine was either murphy or sailor & ace well balto and Jenna loved everything!

The burger is jenna's she carries it around squeaking balto cuddles and licks ted! 
The rope toy is for fetch on the field  
And the bubbles I will have to video them playing

So thank u  

Hope my ss liked their presents  

Xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it sad that i'm just a little excited for next years secret santa (well i hope there will be one  )


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Indi's mum said:


> I'm certainly no miss maple but I think, maybe, Indi owes you a big thank you.x





babycham2002 said:


> Oooo oooo oooowas Willow and Rockys SS the real SS?
> Simplysardonic!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much, they love all their presents they were just perfect for them
> ...


Yes indeedy it was me glad everyone liked their pressies
May we also say a belated thankyou to whoever sent Gem, Trix & Bob theirs, they were all really lovely:001_wub: I haven't a clue who you so feel free to reveal yourselves
Better late then never (only got them off the camera today), it's the Christmas unwrapping at Chateau SS:cornut:
The girls & theirs
















Lovely card, bless 









































Bob with his
























This one is interesting as there _was_ a big squeaky bone lying next to the treats, but Bob whisked it away just as I was taking the picture


----------



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Right sorry for my lateness on here, christmas is crazy with the kids and just got in form the in-laws
> 
> Well Enzo's SS a big *THANK YOU* you really spoiled him, he will be sharing with Shelby :thumbup1: Sorry for the rubbish photo's i drunkenly left my camera in my SIL car when she dropped us home  So this are taken on my phone.
> 
> ...


I suppose I should own up! I hope Enzo and Shelby enjoyed the treats and toys, sorry about the smell though! Glad the collar fitted, had a panic after buying it as I wasn't sure if it would fit.

I thought the clue was a bit lame, but had posted a few times talking about how lazy Molly is but hey ho!

Still don't know who Molly's secret santa is all I know is they have a fluffy white dog, please out yourself so Molly can sleep easy


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> I need to reread the thread to see if our SS has guessed but the clue I put in the card was along the lines of
> "Consider yourself one of the family"


It was you! I had no idea thank you, so so so so so much on behalf of dexter, he loved the treats and the safestix is never left untouched. He's either carrying it around or chasing it! Thank you so much, he really really loves it!  there was a few pictures a few pages back where I posted some pictures of him playing with it thank you so much, he really loves it my grandparents have now ordered one for their dog snoopy as they liked the safestix so much

Thanks again, really appreciate it


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Eithne said:


> I suppose I should own up! I hope Enzo and Shelby enjoyed the treats and toys, sorry about the smell though! Glad the collar fitted, had a panic after buying it as I wasn't sure if it would fit.
> 
> I thought the clue was a bit lame, but had posted a few times talking about how lazy Molly is but hey ho!
> 
> Still don't know who Molly's secret santa is all I know is they have a fluffy white dog, please out yourself so Molly can sleep easy


THANK YOU     Enzo is wearing his collar the colour really suits him :thumbup1: The tuggy i regret to inform as met his maker  tuggy's are his favorite toy Kilo nearly didn't get his as Enzo tried to nab it :lol: and the smelly treats are nearly all gone 

The clue wasn't lame i think a few others had a idea, i just go through fads of reading and posting lots then not on here for a while so i must of missed the clues


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

portiaa said:


> It was you! I had no idea thank you, so so so so so much on behalf of dexter, he loved the treats and the safestix is never left untouched. He's either carrying it around or chasing it! Thank you so much, he really really loves it!  there was a few pictures a few pages back where I posted some pictures of him playing with it thank you so much, he really loves it my grandparents have now ordered one for their dog snoopy as they liked the safestix so much
> 
> Thanks again, really appreciate it


Yay, great pics, glad Dexter liked it - he looks so happy in the pics! He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

pogo said:


> Is it sad that i'm just a little excited for next years secret santa (well i hope there will be one  )


Your about as sad as me then :lol:
I was in pets @home yesterday picking up some parrot food and somehow found myself browsing toys and treats thinking, oh wouldnt that be just fab as a secret santa gift for next year... the only thing stopping me from buying these things was the fact I wont know if I get a Chihuahua or Dane sized dog for next year ... so I had to reluctantly remove myself from the store with just the parrot food :skep:

This was the first time Ive ever took part in any form of a secret santa  and as you can se, it has gone straight to my head ! 

It has been fantastic to read and see all the happy doggies with their gifts in this thread!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Ohhh Ive been having those thoughts also This was my first year in doing this and really enjoyed the whole experience..from reading about owners choosing the presents to doggies getting them delivered by the postie and then opening them and savouring them.

I do hope we can do it all again in 2012:thumbup1:

Happy new year to you all


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i can`t work out who jake and syd`s secret santa is but just wanted to say a massive thankyou!! they only just got to open their gifts yesterday as i was in hospital and rushed off my feet when i got out but they were over the moon and spent ages running round like loonies playing with them. not sure what the treats in the tub were but they defo went down well with both and the picture of the dogs in the frame was absolutely gorgeous. thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> i can`t work out who jake and syd`s secret santa is but just wanted to say a massive thankyou!! they only just got to open their gifts yesterday as i was in hospital and rushed off my feet when i got out but they were over the moon and spent ages running round like loonies playing with them. *not sure what the treats in the tub were but they defo went down well with both* and the picture of the dogs in the frame was absolutely gorgeous. thank you sooooo much!!!


They were Fish4dogs sea jerky fish twists..... very popular with my two 'pickles' Singing:

so somebody told me anyway, obviously I have no idea who your SS was :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

For the person who didn't guess who their SS was all I can say is

"Quack"


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok I'm all confused again now as I thought I knew who mine was but now I aren't sure....can you please own up as I have a funny story about the space hopper thingy and my postman.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Massive thanks to everyone that donated to the missing presents fund
The presents have been purchased and will be winging their way to L/C's dogs tomorrow for when they get back from holiday on the 6th 


Thanks everyone


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Ok I'm all confused again now as I thought I knew who mine was but now I aren't sure....can you please own up as I have a funny story about the space hopper thingy and my postman.


'twas me  xx


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> 'twas me  xx


Thought it might have been, but then got all confused.....I had one very unhappy postman when he delivered your parcel.....the space hopper is really 'squeak sensitive' so the slightest touch and it squeaks, apparantly all he could hear all day no matter how loud his radio was was 'squeak,squeak,squeak, squeaK' it got so bad he ended up putting it on the passenger seat of the van but it kept sliding off when he breaked and it sqeaked again.....he was very pleased to be rid of the random squeaking parcel!!!
But thank you so much the dogs LOVE their prezzies, the kong balls are a firm favourite and Lexi likes to take hers to bed although we have had to stop that as random 3am squeak fests are not a good thing!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

If anyone wants to know who their person is give me a holler via PM and I will get back to you with their name 

I still dunno who Rupert's is, either there was no clue or I'm being immensely retarded and missed something crucial (much more likely) 

I'm more than happy to organise again this year if people are happy with that. Get it started even earlier and perhaps do the 50p a head in a Paypal account for emergency gifts should they be needed?? I'm a student and so know my workload for a 12 week semester quite well in advance to have time to plan things like this if people are happy for me to do so.

Sorry I've been MIA for a bit, got an exam Friday then another Monday, and Babycham hogged me the last two days by forcing me to chauffeur her and that new puppy of hers home :nono:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Glad they like them  
Sooo who's mine? Xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> If anyone wants to know who their person is give me a holler via PM and I will get back to you with their name
> 
> I still dunno who Rupert's is, either there was no clue or I'm being immensely retarded and missed something crucial (much more likely)
> 
> ...


I dunno what you mean  You loved driving me around in horrific weather and terrible traffic jams and the inane chitter chatter of a puppy lover! 

I would defo love for you to do it again next year


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> If anyone wants to know who their person is give me a holler via PM and I will get back to you with their name
> 
> I still dunno who Rupert's is, either there was no clue or I'm being immensely retarded and missed something crucial (much more likely)
> 
> ...


I am excited about 2012 SS already :thumbup1: .


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I dunno what you mean  You loved driving me around in horrific weather and terrible traffic jams and the inane chitter chatter of a puppy lover!
> 
> I would defo love for you to do it again *next* year


This year 

I'm in :thumbup1:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Massive thanks to everyone that donated to the missing presents fund
> The presents have been purchased and will be winging their way to L/C's dogs tomorrow for when they get back from holiday on the 6th
> 
> Thanks everyone


I had asked bout making a donation incase of missing parcels but was told everyone was covered, so I missed something somewhere :001_huh:
More than willing to pay for 2012s and this time I will not take no for an answer :nono:



Balto-x said:


> Glad they like them
> Sooo who's mine? Xxx


It was me and mine  really didnt know what to send, so tried to cover all bases... you was meant to get advent calendars too, but it would appear I dont give Ace enough credit for his climbing abilities 
Not satisfied with Balto and Jennas calendars.. he later discovered the Childrens calendars and devoured those too... I was terrified thinking he would get ill from the chocolates as dogs are not allowed chocolate... but at most it just gave him more wind than usual :shocked:
Atleast I now know his a cocoa junkie


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sailor said:


> I had asked bout making a donation incase of missing parcels but was told everyone was covered, so I missed something somewhere :001_huh:
> More than willing to pay for 2012s and this time I will not take no for an answer :nono:
> 
> :


No you didnt miss anything dude
it was abandoned in the beginning because if the difficulty of doing it but as GS says we will allow more time for it next year. 

Then when it was realised three presents were missing, those that were around at the time gave to a fund for something for those people/dogs


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry the pics are a little late, been mega busy! Here is Maddie opening her pressies and loving her ball 




























Looking forward to next year already  xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Just realised how chubby she looks in that first pic  Holy Moly, she really is not that fat lol!!  xx


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> it was me


Thank you so much  They loved their pressies! I really should of guessed the post code! Duh >.> I'm crap at guessing! Yuri, Aya, Shiloh and Freya all say thank woo for the presents and send lots of licks and hugs. Yuri loved that pigs foot and he was at it all day! Shiloh has horded all the toys up


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> If anyone wants to know who their person is give me a holler via PM and I will get back to you with their name
> 
> I still dunno who Rupert's is, either there was no clue or I'm being immensely retarded and missed something crucial (much more likely)
> 
> ...


It was us , i cant keep it a secret anymore, The clue was pretty rubbish to be honest, It was a picture of Dora on the bag  But she did blend in nicely 

Im in for next year for sure,


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG I am so cross, WHY did I not see this 

Sooooooooooooo sorry it never popped up on my feed and I just searched for it like who was my SS I still don't know and and and yeah :crying:

Thank you so much, you did a beautiful job. I adore the RooRoo photo with the quotes, I'm going to keep it forever and put it on the wall once redecorating is done :blush:

I so don't remember the Dora picture, what a dipstick :nono:

Urgh thank you so much, that blue squeaky toy he loves to bits, comes to bed with him and everything  Milo has stolen the lips though, he goes into a corner and plays with it all by himself :laugh: xx

ETA: I found her I found Dora!! Gosh sorry I'm so blind, I feel really mean!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I (and the pooches) just wanted to say thank you to all of you who donated to replace the missing SS gifts. They have very much enjoyed the toys and treats (esp. the rabbit skin dummy and the squeaky turtle).

No pictures I'm afraid as both phone and camera have given up the ghost.  But thank you once again to everyone - you're all so generous. :001_wub:

And sorry this took so long to post - have had an awful lot going on over the last couple of weeks but I am very, very touched.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> OMG I am so cross, WHY did I not see this
> 
> Sooooooooooooo sorry it never popped up on my feed and I just searched for it like who was my SS I still don't know and and and yeah :crying:
> 
> ...


LOL Dont be silly ,it was really fun to do,Cant wait untill this years Glad both the woofs are making good use of the pressies  xx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it SS 2012 yet  

For the first time since I was a Child... I am actually counting down the days til Christmas from January


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sailor said:


> Is it SS 2012 yet
> 
> For the first time since I was a Child... I am actually counting down the days til Christmas from January


SS times yay!!!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm thinking I need to get in touch with whoever my Secret Santa was. My parcel has not been redirected by the post office so I'm hoping it has been returned to sender. 

GS or Babycham could you possibly pm me who it was please?


----------



## kezza30 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've loved looking through this thread at all the cute dogs at christmas. I'm hoping i'll have my puppy from an October litter so I hope by then I will have enough posts to join up this years:thumbup:


----------

